# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Discussion -  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PopularPages

## BlinkinCat

Hi,

As the title suggests I was wondering if it would be possible to create an alphabetical listing within a Contents Wiki for available Community Ubuntu Documentation. Such a Wiki could include appropriate links to Documentation Pages.

As it is now, users can search for answers or ask questions on the forums, which can yield reasonable results, however I consider a Contents Wiki could aid learning considerably. If members were to get used to looking things up on a Contents Wiki, I feel their general knowledge base would be enhanced.

Anyway Ladies and Gentlemen, it is over to you.

With kind regards,
BlinkinCat -  :Smile: 

Edit : I believe there are several advantages which can be discussed further.

----------


## BlinkinCat

As I have an appointment to got to, I thought I would enter further information sooner rather than later :  

I am by no means an expert however I see the situation as being -

1. First and foremost, a Documentation Contents Page that could be considered a learning medium.

2. A Contents Wiki Page could readily be bookmarked allowing for a considerable space saving.

3. As all the entries in the page are linked, then only one bookmark is required to hold references to all the documents.

4. Individuals could be encouraged to install the Contents Page and to bookmark it.

5. If necessary, items on the Contents Page could be numbered to allow easy referral by responders to posts in the forums.

6. Disadvantages arise as and when Documentation Pages are out of date.

Cheers -  :Smile:

----------


## oldos2er

You mean an index of the current documentation? I would find such a thing useful, myself.

I think the reason you haven't had any replies is not that your idea has no merit, but rather that no one's sure how much work this would be, for you or any other potential volunteers.

If I'm way off base understanding your OP, please advise.

----------


## BlinkinCat

> You mean an index of the current documentation? I would find such a thing useful, myself.
> 
> I think the reason you haven't had any replies is not that your idea has no merit, but rather that no one's sure how much work this would be, for you or any other potential volunteers.
> 
> If I'm way off base understanding your OP, please advise.


Hi Ann,

Yes, I meant just that, an alphabetical index to the current documentation, with links to the actual documentation pages. I have no idea how many documents would need to be involved - I have seen other sites where the alphabet is shown on the first page with links to the appropriate section further down the page - I don't know if such an arrangement would be possible or practical on a wiki page.

Paragraphs 2, 3 and 4 in my second post I think sum up my main thoughts on such a project. I am prepared to put in time if such a project was considered feasible.

I consider that for such a project to succeed the following would be necessary.

If no central list of Documentation was available - suggestions from individuals of which pages may be overlooked - of course it would be relatively easy to compile a basis of a list. Even my Bookmarks hold dozens of pages. The main point was to compile a collection on a central index which would only require one Bookmark.  

Regarding my time if I was to become involved, there would be a learning curve for me to learn the mechanics of creating the Wiki. Initially I may need some guidance but once I had learnt the procedures I would be prepared to put in quite a bit of time. I would appreciate any views on my additional thoughts.

Thank you -  :Smile: 

Edit : I could start a thread in the Cafe requesting assistance in compiling a List if that was considered a good idea.

----------


## Elfy

Like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TitleIndex

----------


## BlinkinCat

> Like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TitleIndex


Hi Elfy,

For a minute I thought such an  index page already existed. But I assume that is just the basis for a Community Wiki page of the type I am suggesting. 
I would like to be involved in setting up such an index - As an example I presently have 62 Documentation Bookmarks on my computer. No doubt there are many more available.

1. What do you think of the idea Elfy ?

2. Could I accumulate all the names from a thread in the Cafe or would the names been listed elsewhere ?

I have started reading up on the System and Wiki Documentation and am now on the mailing list.

Cheers -  :Smile:

----------


## Elfy

I must be at cross purposes - that is already an index to the community wiki.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi again,

Oh I feel such a fool. I overlooked that. Actually to my way of thinking is that it provides too much information for what I had in mind.

My thoughts were to provide a Wiki Index with the names of the most commonly used System and Wiki Documentation be actually shown listed on the Wiki. (probably totalling between 80-100) But I guess my suggestion has been well and truly answered. I don't know why my search didn't work.  I can now happily Bookmark the Index.

With kind regards,
BlinkinCat. -  :Smile:

----------


## Elfy

Closed - op request.

----------


## Elfy

_Thread moved to Community Wiki Discussions._


re-opened

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

My thanks to Elfy on reopening this thread.

I have now created a new Wiki which I hope will be approved. It may be found at -
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NewDocs

I would invite comments or criticisms regarding the Wiki.

I believe the Wiki could prove to be very helpful for users as it enables faster searches and I believe is user friendly. I eventually hope to follow up with additional help in the support Forums.

Cheers -  :Smile: 

Edit : This project I see as a "Work in Progress" with eventually many more added pages.

----------


## Elfy

> ...
> I have now created a new Wiki which I hope will be approved. It may be found at -
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NewDocs
> 
> I would invite comments or criticisms regarding the Wiki...


There is no 'approve' the page is there now  :Smile: 




> ...
> That's what this sub-forum is for.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Many thanks again for that Elfy,

I would appreciate some advice. It is my idea to ask the community for suggestions on what pages should be included in the Wiki. Should I create a Thread in the Cafe, or would recurring discussions be better ?

Thank you -
BlinkinCat -  :Smile: 

Edit - Decided to post in the Cafe for now.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Just to confirm that the original Wiki has been much improved in my opinion over the last four days - Of course the Link remains the same at -
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NewDocs

Cheers -  :Razz: 

Edit : Changes were to the addition of Listings 1 & 2 on the first page and a complete revamp of numbering system from Total page numbering to Alphabetical page listings.
A reference to adding Tags was also included on the first page.

----------


## Sef

> Just to confirm that the original Wiki has been much improved in my opinion over the last four days - Of course the Link remains the same at -
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NewDocs


Wow. It is so much more improved than it used to be.  Thank you to all who helped improve it.

----------


## BlinkinCat

> Wow. It is so much more improved than it used to be.  Thank you to all who helped improve it.


Thanks for your kind words Sef :

I must thank both Mörgæs and tgalati4 for their contributions and from both Bashing-om and ibjsb4 for their moral support in expressing approval of NewDocs.

The thread in the Cafe is rather slowly moving but I guess those viewing the thread may download a link from NewDocs. How else I promote it I am at a bit of a loss to know.

Cheers and many thanks again Sef -  :Razz:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Tidied up the "AlterationsToNewDocs" page - for the better I think.

Cheers -  :Smile: 

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AlterationsToNewDocs

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

I am concerned with the current method proposed for updating NewDoc links.

I consider that it is rather unwieldy inasmuch as users would find the method of having to post a P.M. to me for alterations, awkward and unfair.

A far better idea in my opinion would be to have a link within the alterations page for the purpose of "page  recommended for addition" and "page recommended for deletion."
(only one link needed)

The link could be directed to a Thread on the Recurring Discussions Forum with a name such as "Additions and Deletions to NewDocs links". I still consider that it best to do the actual updates on the first day of the month to allow for the fact that some users may wish to print out accurate alphabetical pages. 

This method of course also allows for the fact that in the future, people other than myself could be involved in the updating. 

I consider this method requires the approval by a moderator before I implement it. I therefore submit the proposal for your approval or otherwise. Of course any alternative suggestion would be welcome.

Thank you and cheers -  :Smile: 

EDIT : The suggestions made in this post have since been revised.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi again all,

I think I have made a bit of a fool of myself in the previous post.

There already is in my opinion sufficient information on the front page of the Wiki where it refers to obsolete pages that should be subject to the addition of tags.

All that remains then is for the addition of pages which I suggest could be achieved by the method outlined in the previous post.

The Thread on Recurring Discussions forum  could be "Additional Pages for NewDocs"

Sorry for the mix-up on my part.

Cheers -  :Razz: 

 EDIT: The suggestions made in this post have since been revised.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Sorry for the "triple"post, I trust you don't mind.

Updated "Alterations " link - 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AlterationsToNewDocs

Features - 

1. Added PM Link
                    2. Suggested adding comments O.K.
                    3. Moved line referring to email contact.
                   4. Suggested Full Screen Mode best for viewing.
                   5. Duplicated front page line with Tags reference.

Having considered the situation, I would be quite happy taking on the role of updating the additional pages in this manner. After all, it will hardly prove to be difficult work.

Let me know if the manner of obtaining info meets to your approval.

With kind regards,
BC.

EDIT: The suggestions made in this post have since been revised.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

The selling of the NewDocs Wiki concept to the Users in the Forums I am finding to be a long and slow process.

Perhaps I am trying too hard as  I consider NewDocs will prove it's worth in the long term.

I was wondering if I was to change the word "Community" on the first page of the Wiki to "Ubuntu" whether this would be of more general appeal to the masses, and thus more readily acceptable.

I prefer to be guided by an official viewpoint in this regard. 

With Kind Regards,

BlinkinCat -  :Razz: 

Edit : Of course "Community Help Wiki" would remain on the page.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

I have decided to change "Community" for "Ubuntu", at least for now.
As "Community Help Wiki" remains in the orange header, I personally consider that is enough. If it is preferred to use "Community", I will change it back.


With Kind Regards,
BlinkinCat -  :Razz:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

In case you haven't seen them, I produce the comments of nine individuals regarding NewDocs -

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...7&postcount=23

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...86&postcount=4

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...96&postcount=7

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...34&postcount=4

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...1&postcount=19

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...5&postcount=30

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...8&postcount=33

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...0&postcount=35

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...4&postcount=36


I am at the stage where I will welcome input from others as to the best way to go forward with NewDocs. I still have quite a few thoughts on how the Wiki should be structured from now on. To avoid clogging up individual posts, the suggestions I have would best be met in smaller proportions.

I may as well mention one concern at least on this post. That is whether I am clogging up the "Alterations" page too much. I added a further line this morning. -
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AlterationsToNewDocs

The added line was this one -
"If you take that action, please advise BlinkinCat so that the situation can be monitored."

This was one way of handling an awkward situation when Tags were applied to a page. In NewDocs as far as I can see, tagged pages would need to be monitored to see when they eventually were removed from TitleIndex. They then could be removed from NewDocs manually.

With kind regards,
BlinkinCat -  :Smile:

----------


## Elfy

Couple of points.



> I assume it is not limited to one post as in the Forums,


You can edit the wiki as much as you want - but bear in mind that if someone else is doing so and you try, your changes will need to be redone - though generally you get an option to revert to last draft. 

REading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AlterationsToNewDocs it appears that you think that the only one who can edit the page is you. Anyone can edit the wiki - they can add things, they can change what you've done, they can remove what you've done and replace it - that's the good thing about wiki - anyone can edit them. 

You might find it easier to sort out the changes you want to make to the page - offline in a text editor and then apply them all in one go - the wiki can be a bit like walking through molasses at times.

----------


## BlinkinCat

> REading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AlterationsToNewDocs it appears that you think that the only one who can edit the page is you. Anyone can edit the wiki - they can add things, they can change what you've done, they can remove what you've done and replace it - that's the good thing about wiki - anyone can edit them. .


Hi and thanks Elfy,

No I certainly didn't think that, I realize anyone can edit the Wiki - I was actually meaning it as a question on that page - whether my adjustment was any good or not. Other suggestions I have I expected some input from others as to the best way to tackle a number of problems as I see them - I thought some discussion would be a good thing.  

Cheers, 
BlinkinCat -  :Smile:

----------


## BlinkinCat

The Case For Allowing BlinkinCat To Engage In The NewDocs Project.

I fully appreciate and understand that a Wiki will always remain a community project however as I have worked so closely with NewDocs, I have a close affinity with it.

1. First and foremost, a working Wiki needs to be created. Other than my contribution to the project, to this time there has not been any other input into the project other than several recommendations and suggestions that have been implemented. In response to a post by Sef I acknowledged this.

2. At this stage, as far as I can recall, there have been only favorable comments made, other than one voice of dissension which did not stand up to a reasonable point of view.

3. I maintain that at the present time, the Wiki is workable.

4. Input by others to improve the Wiki is welcomed.

5. I have a working knowledge of the current Wiki structure.

6. I am willing to make time available to participate in updating.

7. I am prepared to contribute to the Alteration Page which requires regular attention.

8. I am willing to update the Wiki pages at the time that advice is given that a page should be listed on NewDocs. (At present via PM)

9. In the situation where Titles on TitleIndex are tagged, regular  monitoring of the situation is required, as NewDocs requires manual updating. I am willing to contribute in this area.

10. The Alteration Page has been updated again - the latest copy is here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AlterationsToNewDocs

11. I await comments or discussion regarding the points listed, or any other aspects regarding the Wiki that need clarification.

With Kind Regards,
BlinkinCat -  :Razz: 

Edit : It was remiss of me not to mention that it was Elfy who first introduced me to TitleIndex.

----------


## BlinkinCat

The Case For Monthly Updating Of Newdocs.

1. Although a potential new page for listing in NewDocs may be made at anytime during the month, I believe it is important to only include the addition to NewDocs at one regular time.

2. I have made the suggestion that this may be best done on the First of the month (or close to that time).

3. It is feasible that there may eventually be users who maintain a printout of the alphabetical pages of NewDocs so that they can offer advice to end users. This may be considered to be more convenient than looking up a page in NewDocs each and every time they have a query to be answered.

4. The printable layout for the Alphabetical pages of NewDocs I suggest is good.

5. For those maintainers, it will be important that the NewDocs listing is accurate. For example if an inaccurate page is recommended by the maintainer of the listing, the end user only ends up with a page that bears no semblance to what it should be.

6. It is a comparatively easy matter to only printout those alphabetical pages that have been altered once monthly.

7. A maintainer only needs to check in the "Alterations" page monthly to find out which pages need to be printed out. 

8. By all means come up with any feedback or alternatives to this method of maintaining accurate NewDocs pages.

With kind regards,
BlinkinCat -  :Capital Razz: 

EDIT: The suggestions made in this post have since been revised.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Possible Improvements to the NewDocs Listing.

1. There is little doubt in my mind that NewDocs could function as well as it does now with several hundred more pages in the listing.

2. It remains to be seen what would be the best method of adding to the listing.

3. The attempt to get NewDocs better-known in the Cafe proved to be an unmitigated disaster.(Other than obtaining 6 or 7 keen users - there may well be quite a few more - but they were not made public.)

4. As I have done, an attempt can be made to update the pages manually by trying to select pages from the 4,000 TitleIndex pages.

5. I consider this method now to be rather crude, as it depends on the qualifications of the chooser.

6. I believe that it best depends on the end-user to advise of potential new pages.

7. As at the moment there are so few users of NewDocs, this is a very poor method of improving the situation. Monthly improvements just won't come with this situation.

8. I would like to suggest that a Sticky be created in the General Help or Beginners Forum with a simple message extolling the virtues of NewDocs.

9. Any other suggestions are welcome.

With kind regards,
BlinkinCat -  :Razz: 

EDIT: The suggestions made in this post have since been revised.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

We are  drawing  closer to the end of the month.  To any users out there who know of any TitleIndex page that has not yet been listed on NewDocs that should be there, contact me via the link in the Alterations Page.

At this stage there will be six additions, one of which, "Ubuntu Forums" will be entered twice, once under "U" and once under "F".

With kind regards,
BlinkinCat -  :Razz:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Would you consider putting NewDocs in your signature ? See mine as a possible example. 

I am not asking you to include it as your sole item in your sig, but perhaps you can include it with another app. A well known Moderator has the Link in his.  

Newdocs is a very efficient means to search for Alphabetical Ubuntu Documentation, returning between 85 - 90 percent of pages in a very short time. As user numbers climb, even more pages will be available. 

Find NewDocs here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NewDocs

The alternative is TitleIndex, which even though it lists the total number of pages, takes between 20 to 28 seconds to initially load and is very awkward to navigate. TitleIndex has a link on the front of NewDocs which may be used in the rare times that you can't find your page on NewDocs.

I suggest that you have a play with NewDocs to see how good it is, and note how much information is available to you.

I intend to compile a list of users who have NewDocs in their signature. To add your user name to that list, contact me via the Contact Link on page A2 on NewDocs. At the same time, let me know what you think of NewDocs.

With kind regards,
BlinkinCat -   :Razz:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Make your own comparison between NewDocs and TitleIndex.

TitleIndex here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TitleIndex

Newdocs here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NewDocs


TitleIndex :

Pros -

Holds the complete listing of Ubuntu Documentation.

Cons -

The intial loading of the list takes between 20 to 28 seconds.

The navigation of the pages is very awkward.

Alphabetical Pages do not lend themselves to convenient printouts.

With a list in excess of 4,000 practicable adjustments are difficult.  



NewDocs : 

Pros -

Loads in 4 to 5 seconds.

Returns between 85 - 90 Percent of Ubuntu Documentation Searches.

May be conveniently Bookmarked - Reducing pages from hundreds to one. 

TitleIndex may be used in the event that a page isn't found.(link on facepage)

The navigation of the pages is convenient.

Alphabetical pages may be easily printed out for referral purposes.  

Response from many end users has been positive - see Post #23
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...8&postcount=23

Cons -

None.


By all means have a "play" with NewDocs and see how easy it is to use. Have a look at page A2 too. As I have indicated, many end-users have expressed their confirmation in it's value.

Having being involved with the NewDocs Wiki from the beginning, I am now anxious to have other people contribute. 

The major problem as I see it, is how best to move forward with NewDocs, so that it is available to and used by the largest number of Ubuntu end-users practicable. I consider the NewDocs Wiki virtually complete now, the problem being with it's marketing. 

You may see the problem in a different light.

I seek advice and help from others. If you have a comment of any nature or a contribution, kindly post on this thread. I will certainly be very pleased to hear from you.  

With kind regards,
BlinkinCat -  :Smile:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Today I created a Monthly Update Page for an explanation of the Monthly Updating Methods.

View it here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MonthlyUpdates

As an introduction to the page I added a line to the "Alterations" Page.

View the "Alterations" Page here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AlterationsToNewDocs

There remains only three days until the Monthly Updating on 01/03/13.

To this stage there are fifteen new Documentation Pages with one of these to be entered twice. (Making a total of sixteen additions)

The total number of Documentation Pages in the NewDocs list at that stage will be 695.

At the time of the updates on the 1st March, I will also be undertaking some tidying up, which I believe will ensure that NewDocs will be close to the best that I can make it.

With kind regards,
BlinkinCat -  :Smile: 

EDIT: The suggestions made in this post have since been revised.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Today I performed what I believe will be the last Monthly update to NewDocs.

From now on I will allow myself two days to do the updating of any new pages that are to be listed.

Today's update included the addition of 13 pages, 2 of which had double entries, and 1 removed page.
There are now 693 page entries in NewDocs.

I rewrote the Alterations Page -
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AlterationsToNewDocs

The case for 48 hour Updating is shown here - 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/48HourUpdating

The complete NewDocs link -
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NewDocs

Cheers,
BlinkinCat -  :Smile: 

EDIT: The suggestions made in this post have since been revised.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Firstly I have created a new page called "Links" -
This page contains links that may be of value to users of NewDocs.
I have also included two Podcasts in this page following a suggestion by matt_symes.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Links

I have also rewitten the "Alterations" Page to suit -
This included removing some excess sentences.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AlterationsToNewDocs

The 48 Hour Updating Page has also been changed - I removed reference to Monthly Updates -
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/48HourUpdating

I consider that now NewDocs is very close to a peak in it's development. At this stage I see little room for improvement.

Of course the complete version of NewDocs can be viewed in my signature at any time.

With kind regards,
BlinkinCat -  :Smile: 

EDIT: 48 Hour updating no longer applies.

----------


## tgalati4

Going forward, using the 80/20 rule may be helpful in maintaining _NewDocs_.  Once a month, review the statistics of hits on NewDocs pages.  Summarize and post the top 20% (of total hits), or just publish the top 10 pages that get hits in _NewDocs_.   Compare this top 10 to the total community documentation top 10 to make sure we have those pages.  Any new pages that show up in the overall top 10, but not in _NewDocs_ could then get pulled into _NewDocs_.   With this monthly posting, ask the community to review 1 or 2 of the top 10 pages for errors/clarifications, and that will focus the community efforts to clean up pages that get frequently accessed.  Over time, the "hot" pages will get reviewed more frequently, as that is what the community is using as a help resource.  The monthly publishing of the active list will act as a bump for the post and keep the community involved.

It took about an hour to pull in the statistics from the Community Documentation, put them in a spreadsheet, then rank order them, take the top 20% of hits, and post the results.  It would be nice to have a more automated process.  Perhaps there are some tools within the documentation wiki to do this already, I don't know.

Perhaps someone could write a script to query the _NewDocs_ tree for "Last Edited" greater than 2 months as a bubble up for documentation that could use review.  It would be really trick to put the Top 10 documents (links) automatically in your signature once a month.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

The Monthly Updates for NewDocs for the First of March 2013 included some interesting additions.

Firstly, "Get Lubuntu" entered the Top Ten Page Hits in position Five.


Additions :

Having looked over the TitleIndex listing, I had noticed that there were 36 entries associated with "Forum". Wishing to come up with a more relevant group, I approached nothingspecial to see if there were any additions in his view that should be listed in NewDocs from the "Forum" group. He came up with four pages.

They are :

Forum Council

Ubuntu Forums (listed twice)

Forums / Membership

Forum_Staff (As yet incomplete but will be interesting to observe)



I added the following :

Ubuntu Home (listed twice)

Basic Security

DemystifyingUnityGraphicsHardwareRequirements

Error Tracker

Lubuntu / Get Lubuntu

Mobile Wireless Broadband

Quickly

Unanswered Posts Team / Solved Threads (Being observed)

Uncomplicated Firewall



Removed Page : Radeon HD



Top Ten Page Hits Over Past Month :

1. Installation / From USB Stick

2. Grub2

3. Using The Terminal

4. Java

5. Lubuntu / Get Lubuntu

6. Apache My SQL PHP

7. Windows Dual Boot

8. Root Sudo

9. Boot-Repair

10. Burning Iso Howto


How You Can Help :

There are dozens of pages on the TitleIndex list that simply shouldn't be there. There may be some on the NewDocs list too. The correct and helpful approach in dealing with obsolete pages is the addition of tags. Read about tags here -
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tag
One clue to checking for obsolete pages is by checking the last edit date (generally on the lower right corner of page)




I would like to acknowledge the continued support of NewDocs by tgalati4


With kind regards,
BlinkinCat -  :Smile:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Eliminating the NewDocs numbering system has provided a welcome sleekness.

It was not intended to post so soon but I wished to announce several changes publicly.

The original method of numbering listed pages was ugly and in the end impractical. Wiki edits were awkward and time consuming. Bypassing the numbers system makes amendments far easier to conclude. The added bonus is the much improved appearance of NewDocs.

Additionally, I have added eleven pages to the NewDocs list as well as updating two others. The pages are - 

Documentation For Ubuntu 12.04 LTS

Laptop Lid And Dock Scripts

Lubuntu / Documentation / Remove Lubuntu Desktop (Updated)

Mutt And Gmail

Support

Ubuntu Desktop 12.04.2

Ubuntu Desktop Guide

Ubuntu Pastebin

What is Unity ? (Listed twice) 

What's New ?

Windows Dual Boot (Updated)

Xubuntu

Xubuntu 12.04



The current number of pages in the NewDocs List is 704 with an additional 67 Links.




I also wish to thank MG&TL for his recent edit to NewDocs.


With kind regards,
BlinkinCat -  :Capital Razz:

----------


## meteorrock

I think this wiki is a good idea <blinkingcat>. Been looking for newer documentation for the little used commands in the terminal like the <aufs> commands and the <grub>  commands. Most information on this is outdated on the internet. Most of the documentation I had to find on <stackoverflow.com> and for the mid to lower grade developer that site is a tad overwhelming. I had to research different linux and development sites for weeks just for learning path variables and switches used with commands through different linux archives on the internet. 

 Some instructions I had to dig bit by bit through archived forums. While you can find this information on checking out books from the library, or in student books for those in computer development looking into a degree in that field,  I feel these instructions should be available all in one site online for research purposes. To me it just seems like a secret art you have to spend TONS of time into surfing all over the internet. 

 I see in the forums here questions on patch commands and the switches used for them, from even the most dedicated posters here.  While there are tools now to do some of this for linux and android, you must learn the basics on these tools if you have trouble compiling your projects. Younger developers like myself are not taught these skills even in the advanced computer classes in high school. And most will not suffer the time and dedication on constant searching with varied key words inputted into the google search bar. 

 Most of the old school coders uphold these standards because they want to keep "cowboy" coders out of their projects. I feel on some projects this should be encouraged, small projects using linux kernels , for  example older android devices for rooting and development.

Good luck.  :Smile:  I will keep an eye on this site you are developing.

----------


## tgalati4

There is no right way to learn linux.  I treat it like a cave explorer game.  You go down little paths, into dark caves of unknown.  You turn on your little torch and you ask questions until you are eaten by a golem.  Then you magically reappear in another part of the cave.  

But always find something that you are interested in and research it and keep at it.  After 10 years, you will be somewhat good at it.  I find that answering questions on the forums is a learning experience.  I do it for the challenge.  I really don't care if I help people.  Someone throws out a question and it becomes a personal challenge to answer it.  It's a disease, like collecting old newspapers.

----------


## BlinkinCat

NewDocs list reaches 802 mark with the addition of 98 more pages.

Other than when the list was first created, this is the largest single addition to the database. The extra pages were obtained via manual perusal of the "page hits" list. I will be obtaining further pages in the weeks ahead with the aim to making NewDocs even more efficient that it is today. However I don't anticipate that future single additions will be as large as this one. 

Rather than produce a complete list of the new pages, the list here is from the alphabetical page "U" which produced the largest number of input at 17 pages.

Ubuntu as Guest OS

Ubuntu LTSP / iTalc

Ubuntu LTSP / Proxy DHCP

Ubuntu LTSP / Thin Client How to NAT

Ubuntu OEM Installer Overview

ubuntu preciseon 2011 imac

ubuntu precisequantalon 2011 imac

Ubuntu Pre-installed

Ubuntu Science / Alternatives To Proprietary Software

Ubuntu Science / Astronomy

Ubuntu Studio / How Tos

Ubuntu Studio / Installing Ubuntu Studio

Ubuntu Studio / Pro Audio Intro / 1204

Ubuntu Studio / Resources

Ubuntu Studio / Supported Hardware

UNetbootin

Unity-Replace Dodge Windows Behavior

Invariably, whenever I have compiled a new group of pages to add to the NewDocs list, there are one or two that appear to be obvious choices that I shouldn't have previously missed. Of those listed above UNetbootin is one example that should have been in NewDocs before now.

Therefore I appeal to readers of this post to assist whenever they come across a page that should be in NewDocs and isn't, (check it out first of course) if you could let me know by contacting me via pm and Add The Link To The New Page Here it would be greatly appreciated and a benefit to all.

With kind regards,
BlinkinCat -  :Smile:

----------


## BlinkinCat

What do Bashing-om, Frogs Hair, ibjsb4, MG&TL, nothingspecial, slickymaster and tgalati4 all have in common?  

The obvious answer is that all of these gentlemen are well known in the Forums for their tireless contributions assisting users with their questions. What may not be quite as well known is that each of them has a link to NewDocs in their signature. That they consider NewDocs worthwhile is very encouraging.

You are very welcome to join them if you wish to contribute to the promotion of the Wiki by having a link in your signature. No matter who you are, everybody is welcome with thanks. Just a small link will be appreciated. 

Even if you don't wish to add a link, I suggest that you check out NewDocs to see the extent of available Documentation.

On 1/3/13 there were 695 pages in NewDocs. Today on 2/4/13 there is 975 pages following the recent addition of 173 pages over the last few days. At this stage this is considered to be near to a final number, with possible adjustments to come.

NewDocs remains vastly superior to TitleIndex inasmuch as it loads in a fraction of the time and has a far easier navigating ability. Under normal circumstances, I consider NewDocs will return more than 95 % of searched pages. In any case, if any are missed, they can easily be included in the list.

To further improve NewDocs, I ask that readers of this thread get involved and tell us what you like and don't like about the Wiki. Any questions would also be welcome. Finally, I would like to thank tgalati4 in particular for his support.

If you haven't tried NewDocs yet, bookmark it from one of the links on this post.

Cheers -  :Capital Razz: 
BlinkinCat

----------


## BlinkinCat

NewDocs pages now total 1,003 with the addition of 28 in the month of April.

It would appear that I will continue to find new pages to add in the months ahead, at least until some of the existing pages become obsolete at which time I will begin to remove them.

There are now 9 of us with NewDocs links in our signatures, the latest being QIII who's signature I stumbled across about 3 weeks ago. I am indebted to the 8 gentlemen helping for their assistance. In case you have forgotten who the other 7 are, they are listed in #41.

This month I moved the Alterations To NewDocs Link to top position on the NewDocs Face-Page.

I trust those of you who have Bookmarked NewDocs, are finding value in it.

If you haven't tried NewDocs yet, Bookmark it from here -NewDocs

Cheers -  :Razz: 
BlinkinCat

----------


## BlinkinCat

A revamping of the Alterations To NewDocs Page.

As a means of uncluttering and improving the Alterations Page, I intend to take measures to simplify the page but 

to also use it for general purposes. This method would allow the the announcement of the total monthly updates in 

the Discussion Wiki, thus allowing more room in the Alterations Page. Documentation Pages would be added in 

small lots during the month. In the event that this method is proven to be unwieldy or untidy, further thought can

 be given to a solution. To this end, set out below is the Alterations Page as it is today, in case the data is

 resurrected. 


Alterations To NewDocs :

Discussion of this Wiki including updates and any questions can be found here.

Although it is estimated that more than 95 percent of your page searches will be recovered on NewDocs, there

 may be times when you will need to rely on TitleIndex to find your target page. 

If you come across a page in the Community Documentation that you think should be included in NewDocs, send a 

P.M. to BlinkinCat in the Ubuntu Forums including a link to the page or edit the Wiki yourself.  

If you find a page with obsolete information please tag it using one or more appropriate tags.

If you take either of the above two actions, please advise BlinkinCat via the above link so that the situation can be 

monitored.

1. 15/02/13 Created New AA Alterations To NewDocs Listing for the Face-Page.

2. 01/03/13 Added 15 new page entries to NewDocs list (2 doubled up) and removed 1 page.

3. 02/03/13 Added General Purpose Links (including 2 podcasts) to Links under "L" Page.

4. 11/03/13 Removed original list numbering Sytems and added eleven pages.

5. 17/03/13 Added a further 98 pages to the list.

6. 02/04/13 Added a further 173 pages to the list.

7. 01/05/13 Added a further 28 pages to the list.

8. 01/05/13 Changed AAA Alterations To NewDocs Listing for Face-Page.

9. 15/05/13 Page added by Slickymaster.

10. 15/05/13 Redesigned Face-Page.

15/05/13 There are now 1,004 pages listed in NewDocs - plus 64 Links in the Links listing.


Remember : This page is as it is now - this will change considerably with the much needed revamp.  I wished to make this announcement public in case anybody wished to add any comments or suggestions regarding the page.


Cheers -  :Smile: 
BlinkinCat

----------


## Buntu Bunny

Brilliant! This is a wonderful resource for someone like me who is constantly wondering, "how do I?" I'm another one who has a ton of these pages bookmarked. This wiki makes it so much easier. And I have to add that the link back to the top of the page is especially appreciated.  :Smile: 

A lot of hard work went into this BlinkinCat. I'll be glad to add the link to my signature as well.

----------


## tgalati4

Because of BlinkinCat's efforts, the active pages are getting more views and are getting updated faster with useful tags.

----------


## BlinkinCat

@Buntu Bunny : Thank you very much for your kind words. Your offer to have the NewDocs link in your signature is particularly appreciated. As for the return to top of page I have to admit I made quite a mistake returning it to the Face-Page rather than the top of page. (fixed now) It is far simpler if you want to return to the Face-Page even if low down on a page by simply using the Go back one page Tab.

@tgalati4 : Much appreciation for your continued support and words of wisdom. I have been keeping an eye open on the NewDocs page hits and seem to detect a gradual increase in support.

The revamping of the Face-Page I think looks better and moving the "Discussion of this Wiki" out in the open is where it should be. I will be removing the clutter within the Alterations to NewDocs page over the next few days and replacing it with (hopefully) better content.

Thanks again to you both (You have made my day)

Cheers -  :Smile: 
BlinkinCat

----------


## Buntu Bunny

BlinkinCat it was a lot of work so the credit is well deserved. 




> Your offer to have the NewDocs link in your signature is particularly appreciated.t


I figure that for someone like me, with only nominal 'Buntu knowledge, this is probably the only way I can do at least one small thing for the community that has helped me so much. 

(Now we just need some alternative "for dummies" versions of some of those more technical articles.)

 :Wink:

----------


## tgalati4

The Bunny brings up a good point.  Some of the articles are quite technical and others are simpler.  Some are strickly text/console instructions, others have pictures for point-and-click.  We don't have tags for "Needs simplification" or "Needs further explanation of steps".  Learning linux is alot like learning advanced math.  You need to learn some fundamentals before you can understand the more advanced topics.  Diving into a tutorial about compiling a kernel will get you a result, but you may not understand what to do when something goes wrong.

College math courses handle this issue by having Prerequisites--classes you must take before you can take this class.  Perhaps pages that are tagged "Too technical" can be enhanced by having a Prequisites paragraph.  Having a detailed list of concepts (and links) that should be mastered before attempting the actions specified in the "Too technical" page.

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> Perhaps pages that are tagged "Too technical" can be enhanced by have a Prequisites paragraph.  Having a detailed list of concepts (and links) that should be mastered before attempting the actions specified in the "Too technical" page.


Actually, that would be very helpful, especially for those of us who want to learn more. Alternatively, maybe even a skill level assigned to a page. 

Now, I'd probably head for cover if I though I had to compile anything, but something like IpstablesHowTo seems important to have some help with. I'm sure it is very well written, but in reading, it I'm not even sure what questions to ask to get help.

----------


## slickymaster

In the last few days BlinkinCat has been busy with a few alterations in NewDocs, namely redesigning its Face-Page, which now has a direct link to the Links page.
IMHO, this redesign of the Face-Page not only bring us a way more clean page but also the fact that the descriptions of each link at the top of the page are now more concise, it provides the users with a more expeditious navigation over the NewDocs extra contents.

Personally I've included a few more additions to the Links page, on a total of 5 entries, and an additional entree to the U page and I'm planning on weeding through the present links, looking out for any outdated links but  keeping in mind that even tough they might be rather old, they could be perfectly relevant today.




> The Bunny brings up a good point. Some of the articles are quite technical and others are simpler. Some are strickly text/console instructions, others have pictures for point-and-click. We don't have tags for "Needs simplification" or "Needs further explanation of steps". Learning linux is alot like learning advanced math. You need to learn some fundamentals before you can understand the more advanced topics. Diving into a tutorial about compiling a kernel will get you a result, but you may not understand what to do when something goes wrong.
> 
> College math courses handle this issue by having Prerequisites--classes you must take before you can take this class. Perhaps pages that are tagged "Too technical" can be enhanced by have a Prequisites paragraph. Having a detailed list of concepts (and links) that should be mastered before attempting the actions specified in the "Too technical" page.


A solid +1 on tgalati4 post.
As I see it, BlinkinCat's inicial idea was to provide a useful tool for all Ubuntu user's, but specially for those like Buntu Bunny, who are constantly wondering, "how do I?"

I think it's up to us now, as a community, to help BlinkinCat making the growth of this project, either in size or qualitatively, a reality.

----------


## Buntu Bunny

Is there any way to get a link to NewDocs from the Community Help Wiki main page? I browsed through all the links there but, unless I missed it, didn't find one for NewDocs. Otherwise it seems that the only way to find it is from the Ubuntu Forum. 

I also submitted NewDoc's URL to Google and Bing. What that all right?

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi Buntu Bunny,

I am not sure that having a link to the page that you mentioned would be any answer. There are many other wikis that would have a sound argument I think for having the same.

Within the wiki thread itself there are many links to NewDocs both within signatures and embedded in the posts  themselves. Personally I think that is enough, although I am always open to positive suggestions.

As to your thoughts re Google and Bing, NewDocs (or newdocs) already ranks at number two in the two Google search engines available here in Australia. I couldn't find NewDocs in Bing. Mentioning NewDocs to Bing can't do any harm. I personally think that the majority of users will come from a gradual growth in numbers brought about by the kindness of users such as yourself who are prepared to have a link in their signatures.

Once Newdocs is rocksolid in it's structure, I would  love to see it as a Sticky in the Beginners forums. Having such a large signup figure each day makes the forums a great potential market for NewDocs. However I would like to say that the last two sentences many not be possible to implement.

Cheers -  :Razz: 

Edit : I would suggest to all who may miss it, that slickymaster's post #50 is worth reading.

----------


## Buntu Bunny

Points taken, BlinkinCat. I have to say that as a resource, NewDocs is shaping up beautifully. With your groundwork and the recent additions by Slickymaster, it is certainly worthy of a sticky, (IMHO), whether it becomes one or not. I'm already finding information on things I've been wanting to research. I've always relied heavily on searching the forums, but NewDocs is definitely easier to use.

----------


## tgalati4

Yes, a Level assignment or tag would be helpful to the community documentation.  Perhaps a color-coded tag or a 1 through 5 Level assigment for each page might be useful.  I don't think such a feature is built into the wiki engine, so we would have to rely on tags or some other annotation method.

As an example:

*Level 1*  Beginner Level.  Basic point and click instructions using the current graphical interface.  Point the mouse to a menu and select an option to activate a feature.

*Level 2*  Medium Level.  You might have to dig through tabs or used advanced features within a dialog box to find a configuration item.  Changing such an item might effect other aspects of system operation, so be aware of that.  Changing themes, colors, or resolution would be an example.

*Level 3* Advanced Level.  You should know how to open a terminal window and type simple commands.  Understand case-sensitivity and correct typing are required.  Must know how to open a manual page for a given command:  _man cp_   Know how to search google or the forums for answers to common or obscure problems as they arise.

*Level 4* Old Hat Level.  You can install and remove packages with ease at the command line, You know the linux file system structure like your neighborhood streets--including finding your way home when you get lost.  You know where log files are and how to read them when things break.  You know how to fix things and you acknowledge that you get to keep the pieces when you break things.  It's your system.  It continues to be your system even after you break it.  You acknowledge that it may take time and patience to fix things.  It may be more time than you have.

*Level 5*  Guru Level.  Your bean count is in triple digits and you get annoyed easily.  But you know how to compile a kernel and are aware that everything in linux is fixable.


---------------------------------

Regarding Iptables 

There should be a paragraph right up front that says something to the effect:

_iptables_ is an administrative tool for filtering packets and is used as part of a Network Address Translation (NAT) system.  You need to be familiar with the TCP/IP protocol, the general workings of the networking framework (or "stack" as it is sometimes called) and how data packets are built, sent, read, and processed.  You create policies (or rules) for how to handle certain packets.  _iptables_ is generally used for blocking unwanted websites or spam or other undesirable web traffic, but it can be used for sophisticated traffic handling.  This is a *Level 4* topic.

--------------------------------

The above paragraph would have several links to documentation pages for the above prerequisites that were called out.  For instance for Internet Protocol (IP) you could use this, but your eyes would glaze over.  So perhaps you could link this.

Linux becomes much easier to learn when you appreciate how many layers are used to build it.  Then it simply becomes a matter of time to read about all of the layers.  A lot of this stuff is 30 years old, so if you aren't familiar with these concepts, you have 30 years of reading to catch up.

----------


## Buntu Bunny

Tgalati4, excellent!!! Doing this for all the wiki pages would be a huge project but, oh, so helpful. It's true what you've said about Linux being like learning maths or a foreign language. The layers concept is well put and helps give shape to the entire Linux concept. It's been a maze for me, just trying to figure out where to begin. 

(And I have to mention that your user level descriptions are delightful.)

I think Ubuntu, with its graphical interfaces, has done an excellent job of making Linux accessible for the average computer user. At some point, however, an OP needs more. The forum is always my starting place, but the community wiki and especially NewDocs can, and should, be an invaluable, go-to resource for everyone. What you have been describing Tgalati4, makes them valuable not only as that resource, but as a learning tool as well.

----------


## tgalati4

The challenge with Ubuntu spreading linux to the masses is that it is now outside of the domain of Computer Science majors in college.  Apple did a nice job hiding all of the gritty details of Unix (a similar, and earlier operating system), but open iTerm on a Mac computer and 80% of the linux commands will work.  The GNU utilities (most of the stuff in /usr/bin) came from Unix.  GNU is Not Unix (GNU) is an important part of the operating system.  That is why you frequently see reference to GNU/Linux since Linux is really just the kernel, and the GNU utilities run on top of the kernel.  So together they make the operating system.  Of course you need a windowing system, X-Windows and now xorg and soon to be Wayland and/or Mir.  Most folks just call it linux for simplicity, but computer scientists and purists know it as GNU/Linux.  Ubuntu took Debian (by Deb and Ian Murdock) and added some Orange, Purple, and Brown, and put it on a CD.  So besides layers and frameworks of linux, there is the history behind the Ubuntu distribution.

So between the history and the frameworks that make up linux, that adds up to a lot of documentation:  4,000 pages of general community documentation and 1,000 pages for the more active pages in_ NewDocs_.  That is why telling a person who is new to linux to "Read the Fricken Manual--RTFM"  is not helpful, because there is so much documentation that one does not know where to start.

So yes, organizing these pages is a huge undertaking.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Revamping of AlterationsToNewDocs Page:

I having been thinking about the changes to the AlterationsToNewDocs Page.

This is what I came up with today -

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AlterationsToNewDocs

I would appreciate feedback on the worth of this page, alternatively you have my 

permission to edit it yourself. Up to now, this page has been a bit of a mess.

If anyone can give me any pointers regarding a better layout and/or wording it

would be greatly appreciated. Kindly post your thoughts here.

With kind regards,

BlinkinCat -  :Smile:

----------


## Buntu Bunny

BlinkinCat, you continue to make good progress on this project. You are probably already planning to do this, but in this sentence,




> If you are unfamiliar with wiki editing, post a suggestion (including any necessary links) within a post in the Discussion Thread


perhaps a link to the Discussion Thread(?)

----------


## BlinkinCat

> BlinkinCat, you continue to make good progress on this project. You are probably already planning to do this, but in this sentence,
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps a link to the Discussion Thread(?)


Sounds real good - thanks Buntu Bunny - will do! -  :Capital Razz:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Just a short post to announce that MG&TL has very kindly revamped the NewDocs Face-Page.

I think it looks terrific.

Click on my signature link to have a look.

With kind regards,

BlinkinCat -  :Smile:

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> Hi all,
> 
> Just a short post to announce that MG&TL has very kindly revamped the NewDocs Face-Page.
> I think it looks terrific.


Agreed. Well done MG&TL.

----------


## slickymaster

> Hi all,
> 
> Just a short post to announce that MG&TL has very kindly revamped the NewDocs Face-Page.
> 
> I think it looks terrific.
> 
> Click on my signature link to have a look.
> 
> With kind regards,
> ...


+1
Congratulations MG&TL on a splendid job. NewDocs Face-Page is now is now much more aesthetically appealing and lighter.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

I am rather embarrassed to admit that my dismissive post # 52 in this thread was way 

off the mark. After consideration I eventually realized that Buntu Bunny's suggestion

in post # 51 had plenty of merit. 


The User Documentation wiki is an ideal place for NewDocs to be located. After all, 

the name alone is at the heart of what NewDocs is all about. After a discussion 

with a number of the NewDocs supporters it was generally agreed that we should go 

ahead and include NewDocs in the wiki.


The main wiki page is here User Documentation

As for the positioning, it was decided to locate NewDocs as being listed at number 5

beneath 6. See also.

The message to be placed alongside NewDocs name is as suggested by slickymaster,

being the same as on NewDoc's Face-page.

Thanks go to Buntu Bunny for steering us in the right direction.

I trust others will agree with the choice we have made in this matter.

Cheers,

BlinkinCat -  :Smile:

----------


## Buntu Bunny

Aw, shucks, BlinkinCat. I'm just glad to see it on the main page where it belongs.  :Smile:

----------


## Bashing-om

@ All;

I have been absent for a while. Wow, how things change in just a few days ! Sure looks good. _MG&TL 's work on the initial access page is impressive, look'n good.
It is pleasing to see the level of interest present in making NewDocs informative and accessable. Hopefully, when things settle out with my installs I will be able to make my contributions to this effort.
All the changes/additions are certain enhancement.

It is a learning process.

_

----------


## slickymaster

I think we all agree to the fact that the creation of the link in the Community Help Wiki main page was a crucial step to counteract a tendency of stagnation that NewDocs was starting to suffer from.

But, IMHO, and because I consider NewDocs as a great resource tool for many users who are starting in the Ubuntu/Linux universe, and because I think that the more exposure it has the more useful it proves itself to be, I will dare to ask the forum administrators their opinion on the possibility of making a Sticky of NewDocs in the Absolute Beginners Section subforum, even if initially on a trial basis.

The way I see it, it's to Absolute Beginners Section where these new Ubuntu/Linux users logically and initially first recur, and the existence of the sticky would be a good asset to help them to start learning on how to move on this new, to them, operating system.
A bit like what Confucius said: 


> Give a man a fish, feed home for a day. Teach a man to fish, feed for a lifetime.

----------


## BlinkinCat

> I think we all agree to the fact that the creation of the link in the Community Help Wiki main page was a crucial step to counteract a tendency of stagnation that NewDocs was starting to suffer from.
> 
> But, IMHO, and because I consider NewDocs as a great resource tool for many users who are starting in the Ubuntu/Linux universe, and because I think that the more exposure it has the more useful it proves itself to be, I will dare to ask the forum administrators their opinion on the possibility of making a Sticky of NewDocs in the Absolute Beginners Section subforum, even if initially on a trial basis.
> 
> The way I see it, it's to Absolute Beginners Section where these new Ubuntu/Linux users logically and initially first recur, and the existence of the sticky would be a good asset to help them to start learning on how to move on this new, to them, operating system.
> A bit like what Confucius said:


+1

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> I think we all agree to the fact that the creation of the link in the Community Help Wiki main page was a crucial step to counteract a tendency of stagnation that NewDocs was starting to suffer from.
> 
> But, IMHO, and because I consider NewDocs as a great resource tool for many users who are starting in the Ubuntu/Linux universe, and because I think that the more exposure it has the more useful it proves itself to be, I will dare to ask the forum administrators their opinion on the possibility of making a Sticky of NewDocs in the Absolute Beginners Section subforum, even if initially on a trial basis.
> 
> The way I see it, it's to Absolute Beginners Section where these new Ubuntu/Linux users logically and initially first recur, and the existence of the sticky would be a good asset to help them to start learning on how to move on this new, to them, operating system.
> A bit like what Confucius said:


Excellent idea Slickmaster. It's true Absolute Beginners is the first place folks go. The stickys are important there for those who are looking for help. And NewDocs is certainly easier to search than the entire forum.

----------


## Bashing-om

I do strongly agree that while NewDocs should have a place as a sticky in the new beginners sub forum; Let us not restrict our thinking to only as an asset for those just getting introduced to "ubuntu". NewDocs has become my first level in attacking problem resolutions, it's search function is concise and relevant to the issue, many times indepth.

Those time that I can find little better to do, I peruse the pages and always add to my store of knowledge.  

In short a great asset that is worthy and reflects the great effort put into it !

'bout the time I think I know somethingI find out how little I do know

----------


## slickymaster

> ... Let us not restrict our thinking to only as an asset for those just getting introduced to "ubuntu". NewDocs has become my first level in attacking problem resolutions, it's search function is concise and relevant to the issue, many times indepth...


Big +1
You are absolutely right, Bashing-om, and I stand duly corrected.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Just to clarify a few things. The "stagnation" of Newdocs mentioned in post #66 came about when I panicked about a  particularly low "page hit" and contacted the group of Newdocs supporters out of frustration. 

In the last 24 hours, there have been 25 page hits and although not high, these hits reflect a gradual increase in the interest for NewDocs.

As reflected by the posts above, a number of forums members have the view that a Sticky for NewDocs would be a worthwhile exercise, particularly when this could be achieved on a trial basis. However what we don't know is what exactly is the stumbling block ? If you wish NewDocs to "fold" then say so and it will be done. Or is it the name NewDocs? This has already been discussed as a future possibility.


This is supposed to be a "discussion" thread - problem is, we just don't have any two way discussion with forum staff.

With kind regards,
BlinkinCat -  :Smile:

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> Hi all, <snip>...  If you wish NewDocs to "fold" then say so and it will be done.


NO!!!! It's too valuable a resource to give up on.




> Or is it the name NewDocs? This has already been discussed as a future possibility.


A name or title truly does need to be descriptive of the content. Does "NewDocs" do that? Probably not, although it was a logical name while getting the project off the ground. 

From the NewDocs home page, I'd say the keywords are:
alphabetical 
list 
Ubuntu 
Documentation

Other possibilities:
searchable
index
help 

Any other ideas?




> This is supposed to be a "discussion" thread - problem is, we just don't have any two way discussion with forum staff.





> I will dare to ask the forum administrators their opinion on the possibility of making a Sticky of NewDocs in the Absolute Beginners Section subforum, even if initially on a trial basis.


Let's see what kind of response Slickymaster gets and go from there.

----------


## Irihapeti

> NO!!!! It's too valuable a resource to give up on.


+10!

Totally agree!

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Firstly I wish apologize if it is seen that I "flew off the handle" I sincerely regret it if I have upset anyone.

The truth is in the last few days particularly I have been suffering from a physical problem which TBH has been getting to me a bit.

Staff have plenty to do and can't do it all at once - eventually answers will come either via this discussion thread or else in response to any PM we may forward to them.

All the best,
BlinkinCat

Edit : It was a bit cheeky of me to suggest I have some control over NewDocs - It is a Community Project. Further to the suggestion of a new name, one of our little "group"  has made a point that perhaps a poll of users could decide any new name (if any) once NewDocs was well established in the community. Personally I would go along with this.

----------


## CharlesA

BlinkinCat, keep up the good work. We are all human.  :Wink:

----------


## BlinkinCat

> BlinkinCat, keep up the good work. We are all human.


Thanks very much for your encouragement Charles. You have helped me a tremendous amount in the past and it is really appreciated.

BlinkinCat -  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Elfy

> ... I will dare to ask the forum administrators their opinion on the possibility of making a Sticky ...


 You can contact me - though you might not get a reply immediately, I won't ignore it, rather a lot going on at the moment. How could I possibly ignore someone writing testcases for Xubuntu ...  :Wink: 




> ...  particularly low "page hit" ...


That's the way these things go - I'd not at all worry about it. If the resource is useful enough then people will use it. There is an enormous pagehit for this here  is it useful. not in the slightest.

You need to try and remember that it's a wiki - people will use it when they need it, not because someone is worrying about it being viewed.

Chill out.




> BlinkinCat, keep up the good work. We are all human.


Speak for yourself, I am, as you are well aware, a myth.  :Razz:

----------


## slickymaster

> You can contact me - though you might not get a reply immediately, I won't ignore it, rather a lot going on at the moment...


If deemed necessary, of course I can do it formally through a personal message. If however the fact that the forum administrators already are aware of the subject, albeit unofficially, is considered enough, then I see no need to be overloading the amount of tasks you already have on hand.




> ... How could I possibly ignore someone writing testcases for Xubuntu ... 
> ...


I've already propose for merging the first one.  :Very Happy: 
But before I start on another I think it's best to wait for the reviewers feedback on this one, to better refine the development of future testcases. Thing is that I do not know whether revisions processes are usually lengthy and I should start working on a new test. Can you clarify me on that, please?

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

Just stumbled onto this thread (yeah time is not on my side) and got to say that the level of dedication is awesome BlinkinCat... Well done and keep it up (but keep in mind this is a marathon, not a sprint  :Wink: )


404

----------


## BlinkinCat

> Just stumbled onto this thread (yeah time is not on my side) and got to say that the level of dedication is awesome BlinkinCat... Well done and keep it up (but keep in mind this is a marathon, not a sprint )
> 
> 
> 404


Hi not found,

Your encouragement is much appreciated and your words of wisdom duly noted - thank you.

There is now a dedicated core of NewDocs supporters that will keep the wiki going regardless of my input which is very encouraging all round.

Cheers
BlinkinCat -  :Smile:

----------


## Elfy

> If deemed necessary, of course I can do it formally through a personal message. If however the fact that the forum administrators already are aware of the subject, albeit unofficially, is considered enough, then I see no need to be overloading the amount of tasks you already have on hand.
> 
> 
> I've already propose for merging the first one. 
> But before I start on another I think it's best to wait for the reviewers feedback on this one, to better refine the development of future testcases. Thing is that I do not know whether revisions processes are usually lengthy and I should start working on a new test. Can you clarify me on that, please?


As far as the sticky issue goes - I forget easily - PMs I tend to keep marking as unread till I get around to dealing with it. 

I've PM'd you with regard to testcases.

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## slickymaster

> As far as the sticky issue goes - I forget easily - PMs I tend to keep marking as unread till I get around to dealing with it. 
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Thanks


Alrigth, I will do it that way, then.

Thanks.

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> As far as the sticky issue goes - I forget easily - PMs I tend to keep marking as unread till I get around to dealing with it.


Elfy, we'll be watching and waiting with bated breath.  :Wink:

----------


## slickymaster

I am glad to report that NewDocs is, as of now, linked as a sticky, in the Absolute Beginners Section subforum.

Just want to thank Elfy for the receptivity he had regarding this issue.

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> I am glad to report that NewDocs is, as of now, linked as a sticky, in the Absolute Beginners Section subforum.
> 
> Just want to thank Elfy for the receptivity he had regarding this issue.


That's excellent news! Thank you Slickymaster and thank you Elfy. And especially thank you to BlinkinCat!

----------


## BlinkinCat

> I am glad to report that NewDocs is, as of now, linked as a sticky, in the Absolute Beginners Section subforum.
> 
> Just want to thank Elfy for the receptivity he had regarding this issue.


Hi all,

I've been hanging around here without noticing this great news. Thank you very much Elfy for your consideration.
NewDocs hopefully will prove to be a very valuable resource for the forums. Thanks must also go to slickymaster who composed the request that ultimately led to a very quick result.

Thanks also go to the nine forums members who took the time to include NewDocs in their signatures. The final polish added by MG&TL was also much appreciated. This thread has recently reflected the enthusiasm of the many supporters of NewDocs. Thanks to you all.

Cheers to you all,
BlinkinCat -  :Wink:

----------


## BlinkinCat

> That's excellent news! Thank you Slickymaster and thank you Elfy. And especially thank you to BlinkinCat!


No need to thank me Buntu Bunny - we are all in this together -  :Wave:

----------


## Bashing-om

ME too !

----------


## ibjsb4

You come a long ways BlinkinCat, congratulations  :Smile:

----------


## BlinkinCat

> ME too !


You were a big help to us all Bashing-om - many thanks -  :Smile: 




> You come a long ways BlinkinCat, congratulations



Thanks to you too ibjsb4 - we are all in this together.

Cheers -  :Razz:

----------


## Bashing-om

@ BlinknCat

I just meant my last as pleased as all get out that your NewDocs has achieved sticky status (but thanks anyway for the nod my way)

----------


## BlinkinCat

> @ BlinknCat
> 
> I just meant my last as pleased as all get out that your NewDocs has achieved sticky status (but thanks anyway for the nod my way)


Hi Bashing-om

NewDocs wouldn't have got this far without the help of 9 core supporters including yourself, so thanking you is well in order.  

Cheers -  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elfy

Can we now please keep this thread ontopic

It is for discussing the wiki.

Thanks.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Just a short post to announce that there were 19 pages added to NewDocs for the month

of May. I also wish to thank Irihapeti as she has kindly joined the team of "helpers" by 

including a link to NewDocs in her signature. 


As no doubt we all feel happy with the present situation, I think we should all

appreciate Elfy's words from now on by concentrating on the job in hand.

With kind regards,

BlinkinCat -  :Very Happy:

----------


## slickymaster

Hi.

Just to inform that I've just added a new link under the letter D, and another under the letter L to NewDocs.
The added links are: Debian - Index of /doc/manuals and Linux Knowledge Base and Tutorial.

The running total of Documentation pages was updated accordingly, in AlterationsToNewDocs page, and is now of 1,029 plus a Page of Links.

----------


## slickymaster

Another update on NewDocs.

Added two more links to NewDocs's Links page. The added links are: An A-Z Index of the Bash command line for Linux and Links to GNU/Linux Websites and Books

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> Another update on NewDocs. Added two more links .....


Slickymaster, the links page has become an awesome resource. 

On another note, would it be possible to link the pages listed on the NewDocs page:

Alterations to NewDocs
Interesting Links
TitleIndex
WordIndex

back to the NewDocs page? I think that would be helpful for navigation purposes. 

Also, what do you all think about adding NewDocs to the SiteNavigation page?

----------


## BlinkinCat

> Slickymaster, the links page has become an awesome resource. 
> 
> On another note, would it be possible to link the pages listed on the NewDocs page:
> 
> Alterations to NewDocs
> Interesting Links
> TitleIndex
> WordIndex
> 
> ...


Hi Buntu Bunny,

Just my 2 cents on your suggestions.

The original purpose of NewDocs was to have a simplified (cutting down on excess) but more efficient version of TitleIndex. Correct me if I am wrong, but returning to the face-page should just be a matter of using the page back option on your browser. If it is generally considered that links would be preferable then we can put them in. 

As for having a link to NewDocs on the TitleIndex and WordIndex pages, my opinion is that these two pages are best left as they are, representing the main wiki. Any link to NewDocs may be confusing to the user in my opinion, but any other views should be discussed.

TitleIndex and WordIndex have only been included on the face-page to allow for the event of not being able to find your required page with a normal NewDocs search. 

However I do think that you make a valid point regarding a link on the SiteNavigation page. What does everyone else think?

Thanks Buntu Bunny for your considered contributions.

Cheers,
BlinkinCat -  :Smile:

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> Hi Buntu Bunny,
> 
> Just my 2 cents on your suggestions....... <snip>


Good points, BlinkinCat. The only reason I thought of back links is because I got to the page from a link in Slickymaster's post, hence there was nothing for my back button to go back too. I had no way to go directly to the NewDocs page.

If someone finds any pages directly related to NewDocs via a link originating elsewhere, such as a search engine, it would be helpful to be able to find its originating page. (This is one of my pet peeves about some websites I find via a search engine.)

That's my 2 cents, so how are we going to spend our 4 cents?   :Capital Razz:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi Buntu Bunny,

I have acted on your first two points by adding returning links in the pages in question. However the question then may be - should we do the same for all of the remaining 24 alphabetical pages? To now, NewDocs has relied on using the browser page back facility to work. And to now I think it has worked very well.

At the bottom of each page there is now a return to top of page link (with now two links on the Links page). Should we now add a further link to each of the 24 pages? If we do I think it should be on the bottom as is now on the Links page. 

These questions and the other points you made I leave open for further discussion.

Regards,
BlinkinCat -  :Smile: 

Edit - Having thought the matter over, I have added "Return to NewDocs" links on the bottom of each of the 24 alphabetical pages.

@Buntu Bunny - I feel this action is warranted as I believe your logical reasoning would also apply to the other 24 alphabetical pages. You sure do keep us all on our toes -  :Very Happy: 

Regarding the Site Navigation Page, I have found out that it is an Immutable Page meaning we don't have the right to edit it. As it is part of the main wiki, I don't think it should be altered in any case.

Further Edit : I have changed my mind about NewDocs being on the Site Navigation Page. I now believe that there is a case for NewDocs being on that page.

----------


## Bashing-om

@ BlinkinCat;
As You may recall ..I have an extensive database of "resource material sites". In my continued support of NewDocs and in active participation; Is there a means presently within the NewDocs wiki to massage the data base by url, compare my data base's urls to facilitate adding my resource material to the wiki ? Mind you, I am wiki illiterate -!

directions are nice to have

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi Bashing-om,

There are already quite a number of links supplied by you that have been listed on the Links page. I don't think that there is any practical means to do as you suggested to compare urls although I may be wrong.

I feel that any new links will be found either individually or in small numbers based on interest and worthiness of the subject. In most cases information should also be as up to date as possible. At present there are 71 Links listed.

Using your own judgement as to whether any proposed link falls into these criteria, you have the option of adding the link to the wiki yourself, adding a comment in the discussion thread that you have done so, or alternatively you may send any links to me via PM and I can look them over and add them to the wiki for you.

Thank you very much Bashing-om for your continued interest in NewDocs - how you manage to do so is admirable, considering the extent of your forums input.

With kind regards,
BlinkinCat -  :Smile:

----------


## Bashing-om

@ BlinknCat... Thanks for the advise... I do.
FYI ... several times I have ran across a fault/error in NewDocs, I mark it into my do-to file for xfer to your attention, I get back to that situation prior to relaying it ... and glory be ... ya done fixed it !

what can I say, yer fast on the keys !

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

I came across two new Pages for NewDocs that should be listed now rather that waiting for the end of the month.

The first Ubuntu App Developer is listed on page A as well as on page U. The second, Community is listed on

page C. I consider both of these pages are well worth exploring.

The running total of Documentation Pages on the AlterationsToNewDocs Page has now been updated to 1,031 Pages.

The number of Links listed on the Links page remains unchanged on 71.

Cheers

BlinkinCat -  :Smile:

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> Having thought the matter over, I have added "Return to NewDocs" links on the bottom of each of the 24 alphabetical pages.


BlinkinCat that is an excellent idea. This is a plus for quicker navigation. I know it was a lot of work to add to all those pages. That's where SSI would be handy(!), but you certainly got the job done efficiently.




> @Buntu Bunny - I feel this action is warranted as I believe your logical reasoning would also apply to the other 24 alphabetical pages. You sure do keep us all on our toes -


Oh dear. Just as long as we're all dancing on the same sheet of music!  :Wink: 




> Regarding the Site Navigation Page, I have found out that it is an Immutable Page meaning we don't have the right to edit it. As it is part of the main wiki, I don't think it should be altered in any case.


Well, perhaps someone with those privileges will step forward. It would be great to have NewDocs listed there, as it is another indexing scheme.

----------


## slickymaster

> Slickymaster, the links page has become an awesome resource. 
> 
> On another note, would it be possible to link the pages listed on the NewDocs page:
> 
> Alterations to NewDocs
> Interesting Links
> TitleIndex
> WordIndex
> 
> ...


Hi, Buntu Bunny.

Sorry for my late reply, but I just returned from a necessary and well-deserved vacation.

Regarding your suggestions, I do agree with the existence of a "Return to NewDocs" link in each of the 24 alphabetical pages, and I'm glad you pointed out that need, because and as you say if you navigate directly to a specific link, from a search engine or from elsewhere, the browser's go back button would just return to it's origin place, not to the NewDocs face-page.

As for the linking of those pages, back to the NewDocs page, I agree with BlinkinCat's post #98 and IMO it should be left as it is.

I also strongly agree with the insertion in the SiteNavigation page, but as BlinkinCat remarked that page is an ImmutablePage, and I don't know who has permissions to edit it. Maybe someone where on the forum knows who has, and hopefully point us in the right direction to request it,

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> Sorry for my late reply, but I just returned from a necessary and well-deserved vacation.


Slickymaster, if you are as industrious with the rest of your life as you are with Xubuntu and the Forums, then a vacation was well deserved indeed!

I looked for a contact on the Community Wiki Help site, and discovered there is a team of wiki administrators. These, apparently, have access to restricted pages. The team Launchpad page is here. Might not one of these be a person to contact about adding NewDocs to SiteNavigation? I would suggest it be either you and/or BlinkinCat, since you both are involved in the wiki as well as NewDocs.

----------


## slickymaster

> ... I looked for a contact on the Community Wiki Help site, and discovered there is a team of wiki administrators. These, apparently, have access to restricted pages. The team Launchpad page is here. Might not one of these be a person to contact about adding NewDocs to SiteNavigation? I would suggest it be either you and/or BlinkinCat, since you both are involved in the wiki as well as NewDocs.


Alright. Tomorrow (it's almost a half past one in the morning over here) I will contact the Team Wiki Administrators to approach them on a possible insertion of the NewDocs in the SiteNavigation page.

----------


## tgalati4

I like how NewDocs is shaping up.  The return link at the end of each alphabetical page does make for a more consistent user experience.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

There were 14 Documentation Pages added to NewDocs for the month of June 2013.

They are listed here : Monthly NewDocs Additions

The running total of Documentation Pages on the AlterationsToNewDocs Page has now been updated to 1,041 Pages.

The number of Links listed on the Links page remains unchanged on 71.

Cheers -  :Smile: 

BlinkinCat.

----------


## slickymaster

Another update on NewDocs.

Added one more link to NewDocs's Links page. The added link is: ShellCheck  Online shell script analyzer

The running total of Documentation pages was updated accordingly, in AlterationsToNewDocs page, and is now of 1,041 plus a Page of 72 Links.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

There were 6 Documentation Pages added to NewDocs for the month of July 2013.

They are listed here :

Encrypted File systems On Removable Storage

Installing KDE

Restore Ubuntu / XP / Vista / 7 Bootloader

SNMP Agent

Software Center

Web Browsing Slow IPv6 IPv4

It has been decided to reduce the NewDocs pages by 11, as they were listed in various subcategories within Ubuntu LTSP already.

The net result means the running total of Documentation Pages on the Alterations To NewDocs Page is now 1,035 Pages.

The number of Links listed on the Links page remains unchanged on 72.

Cheers -  :Razz: 

BlinkinCat

----------


## MG&TL

> Hi all,
> 
> There were 6 Documentation Pages added to NewDocs for the month of July 2013.


Very nice! Good to see the forum downtime hasn't affected the project. I notice that the page is now the second (!) hit for 'NewDocs' on DDG. Impressive!

----------


## BlinkinCat

> Very nice! Good to see the forum downtime hasn't affected the project. I notice that the page is now the second (!) hit for 'NewDocs' on DDG. Impressive!


Thanks very much for the compliment MG&TL.

There is now a relatively small but enthusiastic team behind NewDocs that have contributed to where it is today. Not least of which it should be mentioned was your effort in rewriting the Face-Page. That made a big difference.

Cheers -  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Buntu Bunny

I was pleased to see that NewDocs ranked as #1461 out of 4086 pages; this is per PageHits in Ubuntu Community Documentation. Considering that NewDocs is relatively new and ranked against much older documents, I'd say that's pretty good.

----------


## Bashing-om

hey !

Because it is good it is getting more and more recognition.
Your hard work is paying off.

sometimes, good things don't just happen

----------


## Buntu Bunny

@ Bashing-om, some things are just worth the effort.  :Smile:

----------


## slickymaster

> hey !
> 
> Because it is good it is getting more and more recognition.
> Your hard work is paying off.
> sometimes, good things don't just happen


And you've been an important resource in the all process.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

With the assistance of slickymaster and Buntu Bunny the NewDocs Links Page was revamped a little.

1. It was decided to exchange Bash Frequently Asked Questions with it's Parent Page Greg's Wiki.

2. 5 Links were removed that had Parent Pages at Linux Command.org and The Linux Documentation Project.

3. Bashing-om has already contributed quite a few Links. After a further search of his links, we found 4 more. Here they are :

Linux Beginner Search Engine

Private Network Wikipedia

Upstart

X.org Foundation

Thank you Bashing-om for all of your contributions -  :Very Happy: 

There are now 70 Links in the Links Page.

Cheers -  :Smile: 

BlinkinCat.

----------


## slickymaster

Another update on NewDocs.

Added one more link to NewDocs's Links page. The added link is: Useful One-Line Scripts for SED

The running total of Documentation pages was updated accordingly, in AlterationsToNewDocs page, and is now of 1,035 plus a Page of 71 Links.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

There were 16 Documentation Pages added to NewDocs for the month of August 2013.

They are listed here :

Adding Mimi Types

Encrypted ZFS

How do I hibernate my computer?

MacBook 4-1 / Raring

MacBook Pro 6-2 / Raring

Master Boot Loader

Multitouch

Network Configuration

Official Ubuntu Documentation

Postfix Amavis New

Samsung BIOS

Security Basics

Ubuntu Installation Guide

Ubuntu Server Flash Drive Installer

Upstart How to

WeeChat

The running total of Documentation Pages on the Alterations To NewDocs Page is now 1,051 Pages.

The number of Links listed on the Links page remains unchanged on 71.

Cheers -  :Razz: 

BlinkinCat

----------


## Buntu Bunny

I just checked PageHits at the Community Wiki and was pleased to see that NewDocs continues to do well as an excellent resource for those looking for help with Ubuntu. As of today, it ranks #1405 out of 4093 documents. That means it's approaching the top third of all Community Wiki documents accessed. That's admirable because it is still a fairly new resource. I can only imagine that it will continue to do well!

----------


## tgalati4

I use it daily.  It's easier and faster to search for a relevant tutorial than generalized searches of the forums or google searches.

----------


## Buntu Bunny

I couldn't agree more. I don't use it daily, but if I have a question or a problem, it's the first resource I head to.

----------


## BlinkinCat

> I use it daily.  It's easier and faster to search for a relevant tutorial than generalized searches of the forums or google searches.





> I couldn't agree more. I don't use it daily, but if I have a question or a problem, it's the first resource I head to.



Thanks tgalati4 and Buntu Bunny for your words of encouragement -  :Smile:

----------


## slickymaster

Another update on NewDocs.

With the idea of keeping NewDocs a tidy and useful primary resource, some clean up was made and four references were removed from the H page. The How to Partition / Creating Partitions, How to Partition / Extended Partition, How to Partition / Partitioning Basics and How to Partition / Resizing Partition links were removed because they are sub-pages of the How to Partition parent page and are all listed in that page, together with some more partitioning topics with their respective links.

The running total of Documentation pages was updated accordingly, in AlterationsToNewDocs page, and is now of 1,047 plus a Page of 71 Links.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

There were 6 Documentation Pages added to NewDocs today.

They are listed here :

Bumblebee

LTS Enablement Stack

Mir

Ubuntu Apps Directory

Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure / Juju Bundle

Ubuntu Design Blog

The one Page removed was Medibuntu.

The running total of Documentation Pages on the Alterations To NewDocs Page is now 1,052 Pages.

The number of Links listed on the Links page remains unchanged on 71.

Cheers -  :Razz:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

There were 6 Documentation Pages removed from NewDocs today as they were already

listed as sub-pages in KVM.

They are listed here :

KVM / Access

KVM / Create Guests

KVM / FAQ

KVM / Installation

KVM / Managing

KVM / Networking

The running total of Documentation Pages on the Alterations To NewDocs Page is now 1,046 Pages.

The number of Links listed on the Links page remains unchanged on 71.

Cheers -  :Capital Razz:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Today there were four added pages and seventeen removals made to NewDocs. 

Help On Installing

isc-dhcp-server

Ubuntu Desktop Certified Hardware

Ubuntu single sign on integration with a Windows 2008 domain

The seven pages in NewDocs that were listed as sub-pages for Encrypted File systems have been removed. 

Similarly, the nine pages that are already sub-pages for Help On Installing have also been removed.

A further page, dhcp3-server also has been removed as it is now obsolete.

The running total of Documentation Pages on the Alterations To NewDocs Page is now 1,033 Pages.

The number of Links listed on the Links page remains unchanged on 71.

Cheers -  :Very Happy: 

BlinkinCat

----------


## Bashing-om

@ BlinkinCat; Maintaining our "NewDocs" is a never ending process ! Kudos !

keep on keep'n on

----------


## slickymaster

Another update on NewDocs.

Two more links were added to NewDocs. The added links are: Debian Package Common Problems with Solutions and Debugging Dpkg Problems

The running total of Documentation pages was updated accordingly, in the AlterationsToNewDocs page, and is now of 1,035 plus a Page of 71 Links.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Today there were four pages added to NewDocs.

They are :

MacBook Pro 7-1 / Raring

Raring Upgrades

Saucy Upgrades

Saucy Upgrades / Kubuntu

With regard to the first two pages, as the corresponding Releases reach EOL in January 2014, those pages will be removed from NewDocs shortly after.

The running total of Documentation Pages on the Alterations To NewDocs Page is now 1,039 Pages.

The number of Links listed on the Links page remains unchanged on 71.

Cheers -  :Very Happy: 

BlinkinCat

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Four days ago there were two pages added and today sixteen pages removed from NewDocs.

The added pages were : 

Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander and

Xubuntu 13.10

The eleven pages in NewDocs that were listed as sub-pages for Grub2 have been removed.

Similarly, the five pages that are already sub-pages for Restricted Formats have also been removed.

The running total of Documentation Pages on the Alterations To NewDocs Page is now 1,025 Pages.

The number of Links listed on the Links page remains unchanged on 71.


What may be of interest to some, is that the UEFI page rose two places in three weeks to #8 in the overall Page Hits.

The top 20 Page Hits are listed as the first entry in Page A of NewDocs.

Cheers -  :Capital Razz: 

BlinkinCat

----------


## tgalati4

It's also interesting that 5 of the top-10 page hits have to do with installation.  And it makes sense, because installation is really the biggest hurdle to using linux.  Thanks goes to _BlinkinCat_ for his hard work.

----------


## BlinkinCat

> It's also interesting that 5 of the top-10 page hits have to do with installation.  And it makes sense, because installation is really the biggest hurdle to using linux.  Thanks goes to _BlinkinCat_ for his hard work.


tgalati4 your kind words are very much appreciated however I must say that I get a tremendous amount of support and guidance, particularly from Buntu Bunny and slickymaster.

Cheers -  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> It's also interesting that 5 of the top-10 page hits have to do with installation.  And it makes sense, because installation is really the biggest hurdle to using linux.


I was interested in this as well. Most of the pages that made the "Top 20" cover a lot of basic information. What that says to me is that newer Ubuntu users are finding NewDocs, and finding it useful.

Plus, I am pleased to report that NewDocs has moved up in the Community Wiki's overall PageHits, to #1312 out of 4101 total pages. That's up from #1405 out of 4093 in about 6 weeks! That puts NewDocs solidly in the top third of all Wiki hits.

----------


## tgalati4

Well, Page Rank will just have to be included as part of the monthly update!

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Today, Buntu Bunny found two pages that could be used instead of the thirty three pages  that have to now been sub-pages in MacBook.  

As a result, those two pages have been added and the thirty three sub-pages were removed from NewDocs.

The two added pages were MacBook Models and Mac Categories

Furthermore, the five pages that are already sub-pages for Virtual Box have also been removed.

The running total of Documentation Pages on the Alterations To NewDocs Page is now 989 Pages.

The number of Links listed on the Links page remains unchanged on 71.

Cheers -

BlinkinCat

----------


## Buntu Bunny

The NewDocs team has been busy. Now that the foundational work has been done, we are trying to get it organized with a view to keeping it useful and up to date. Toward that end, Slickymaster has added a new sandbox area for it, ToBeReviewed. You will find a link to it on the NewDocs home page, item #4. 

This will give us a place to move pages which need further review: those which haven't been edited within the past 18 months, those to which the Unsupported or NeedsUpdating tags have been added, or pages for Ubuntu versions which are no longer supported.

----------


## Bashing-om

Hey !

Looks like I have catch up to do --   my to-do list addition !

I use it, frequent it and do what I can to promote "NewDocs !


worth doing, done right !

----------


## Buntu Bunny

@ Bashing-om, I know from BlinkinCat that you've made some very valuable contributions to NewDocs yourself!

----------


## Bashing-om

@Buntu Bunny, et al too;

Me and my poor command of language, but this.
I sincerely appreciate the fact that BlinknCat saw the need, the means to achieve it and the willingness to address that real need. As well, all those who have pitched in to help and continue to help. 

Keeping NewDocs current and applicable is such a great benefit to those of us using that resource. With ubuntu evolving so rapidly, it it often difficult to weed out what is no longer applicable . Not to diminish  having relevant information all in one source,  easily searched !

In my formative time of becoming comfortable with this operating system I was all over the 'net -and any other resources I could lay my hands on - and was often confused with instruction that no longer applied - many many changes over the years and the ways to relate to this - our operating system of choice.

If I could do more, I would .

just my thoughts

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> Keeping NewDocs current and applicable is such a great benefit to those of us using that resource. With ubuntu evolving so rapidly, it it often difficult to weed out what is no longer applicable . Not to diminish  having relevant information all in one source,  easily searched !
> 
> In my formative time of becoming comfortable with this operating system I was all over the 'net -and any other resources I could lay my hands on - and was often confused with instruction that no longer applied - many many changes over the years and the ways to relate to this - our operating system of choice.


I couldn't agree with you more! 




> If I could do more, I would .


Well, if you ever find yourself with absolutely nothing to do, LOL, pick a page and scan through the links for old, tagged, or for unsupported versions. Every little bit helps.  :Smile:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

As I haven't done this before on one post, I thought this was an opportune time to publicly acknowledge and thank 

those who have assisted in creating NewDocs, whether it be by word(s) of encouragement or by things such as 

inclusion in signatures. At present prior to publication, all new pages are vetted by others to ensure that NewDocs 

remains up to date. Any pages that presently shouldn't be included are there from my own inexperience.

A big thank you goes to :

Bashing-om

CharlesA

cortman

Elfy

Frogs Hair

Habitual

ibjsb4

Irihapeti

matt_symes

MG&TL

not found

nothingspecial

oldos2er

QIII

sef

tgalati4

Special thanks must go to Buntu Bunny and slickymaster who are the lifeblood of NewDocs.

BTW if you haven't checked them out, those above with Wikis make interesting reading.

If you wish to add any comments or you have anything to contribute to NewDocs, please feel free to do so at 

any time on this thread. We are always interested in people's view on the Wiki or offers of assistance.

Cheers -  :Razz: 

I initially forgot to mention mörgæs who also was of considerable help in the early days of NewDocs.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Today there were three Documentation Pages added to NewDocs.

The three are :

Rsync mirror

SSO

Ubuntu Guide

There were 25 Pages removed as they already have Parent Pages.

The running total of Documentation Pages on the Alterations To NewDocs Page is now 967 Pages.

The number of Links listed on the Links page remains unchanged on 71.

I would like to add that I inadvertently overlooked mörgæs in my thank-yous of a few days ago. In the early days of NewDocs he was of much assistance.

Cheers -  :Capital Razz: 

BlinkinCat.

----------


## slickymaster

Hi all,

We are indeed fortunate that knome has taken the time to have a look at NewDocs. As a result of his amendments NewDocs has been considerably improved.

Have a look at NewDocs and see if you agree.

Improvements :

A much easier to read and therefore select Alphabetical Index.The Alphabetical Index appears at the top of every Page.The Alphabetic Index font size has been increased and thus making it easier to read.Sub-menu (Most popular pages) returns to Face-page from all Pages.


On behalf of BlinkinCat, Buntu Bunny and all of our helpers, I would like to take the opportunity to thank knome for his assistance. We are all in agreement that the changes greatly enhance NewDocs and make it an even easier to use tool.

----------


## Bashing-om

Yepper !

Good Improvements !


NewDocs; The #1 resource

----------


## Buntu Bunny

In our continuing effort to keep NewDocs an up to date and useful resource, I can report several recent updates.

One new page was added

Ask Ubuntu
Ten pages were deleted. Nine were subpages which can be accessed via another NewDocs listing (a parent page); the last was a duplicate.

Two pages were moved to ToBeReviewed because they had not been edited in over 18 months. 

Active Directory How to
Active Directory Winbind How to
The current number of Documentation Pages is 958 plus a Page of 71 Links.

----------


## slickymaster

Another update on NewDocs.

With the idea of keeping NewDocs a tidy and useful primary resource, some clean up was made and 16 references were removed from the U page as they were sub-pages which can be accessed via another NewDocs listing (a parent page).

The Joomla page has been moved to the ToBeReviewed page; the reason being the addition of the Unsupported and the NeedsUpdating tags to it.

Five new pages were added to the Helpful Links page:
An Awk PrimerAwkAwk One-Liners ExplainedThe Grymoire - home for UNIX wizardsUbuntuHandbook
One new page was added to the S page:
Shimmer Project
Two new pages were added to the X page:
Xfce Desktop EnvironmentXubuntu website
Finally the target url on the Troubleshooting page was replaced.

The running total of Documentation pages was updated accordingly, in AlterationsToNewDocs page, and is now of 937 plus a Page of 76 Links.

----------


## Buntu Bunny

ANNOUNCEMENT

On behalf of the NewDocs team, I am very pleased to announce the formation of a NewDocs Launchpad team. 

Our goal is that NewDocs  is a user friendly and fast work resource, enabling users of all skill levels to find the information they need to become proficient with their operating system of choice.

The purpose of the team is to keep NewDocs up to date and relevant to the Ubuntu community's needs. Toward that end, NewDocs is a subteam of the  Ubuntu Documentation Contributors team, which comes under the umbrella of the Ubuntu Documentation Project Team.

We invite you to come have a look at our new Launchpad page! We also invite you to consider joining us.

----------


## Frogs Hair

Good to hear and see !!

----------


## Bashing-om

Wow ! What a big step. That is for sure keeping up the good work.

bigger, better allah the time

----------


## belkinsa

I already asked slickymaster this but, where would the link to NewDocs go on the front page of the Community Help Wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community  I'm thinking about having one more box under the Welcome.  Or in that larger box as a suggestion.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi Mechafish,

I may have misunderstood your question, but the present Link inside "Most popular posts" looks good to me.

Best wishes,
BlinkinCat.

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> I already asked slickymaster this but, where would the link to NewDocs go on the front page of the Community Help Wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community  I'm thinking about having one more box under the Welcome.  Or in that larger box as a suggestion.





> Hi Mechafish,
> 
> I may have misunderstood your question, but the present Link inside "Most popular posts" looks good to me.


Perhaps it would help if it were somehow labelled "NewDocs" so folks would realize what it linked to.

----------


## belkinsa

> Perhaps it would help if it were somehow labelled "NewDocs" so folks would realize what it linked to.


Yes, that.  But where it should go on that page.

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> Yes, that.  But where it should go on that page.


It's already there (see attachment). I just don't think folks always realize "Most Popular Pages" is the link to NewDocs.

----------


## BlinkinCat

> Good to hear and see !!





> Wow ! What a big step. That is for sure keeping up the good work.bigger, better allah the time


Many thanks to you both for your kind words of encouragement!

Cheers -  :Smile:

----------


## belkinsa

> It's already there (see attachment). I just don't think folks always realize "Most Popular Pages" is the link to NewDocs.


Yeah, could be.  Happened to me!  Maybe it could be reworded to make the ease for users?

----------


## BlinkinCat

> Yeah, could be.  Happened to me!  Maybe it could be reworded to make the ease for users?


I don't like the wording, however simply calling the line Most popular pages (which is a better message) is a doubling up of the message in the box. 

I don't think calling the line NewDocs would be acceptable - there is a little problem there.

----------


## belkinsa

What is the problem?  The name NewDocs or what?

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> Maybe it could be reworded to make the ease for users?





> I don't like the wording, however simply calling the line Most popular pages (which is a better message) is a doubling up of the message in the box. 
> 
> I don't think calling the line NewDocs would be acceptable - there is a little problem there.


Maybe put NewDocs in parantheses




> *Most popular posts* (NewDocs)

----------


## BlinkinCat

> What is the problem?  The name NewDocs or what?


No, don't get me wrong - I really would like to see the name NewDocs to be upfront in that box.

However it seems to me that the page is structured with general headings rather than specific addresses or programs.

It is just that perhaps NewDocs would not fall under the name of a general heading, as much as I would like to see it there.

Hopefully I am wrong!

----------


## belkinsa

Could this work?:




> Maybe put NewDocs in parantheses

----------


## BlinkinCat

> Could this work?:


I don't see why not - anything to get NewDocs there is a plus in my book.

The word I have a little trouble with is "posts" and I don't really know why!

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> The word I have a little trouble with is "posts" and I don't really know why!


Probably because we're used to using the word "pages" instead of "posts."

----------


## BlinkinCat

> Probably because we're used to using the word "pages" instead of "posts."


lol - yes Buntu Bunny, you are most likely right.

If "posts" is considered the norm, then my doubt is not justified.

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> lol - yes Buntu Bunny, you are most likely right.
> 
> If "posts" is considered the norm, then my doubt is not justified.


With respect to knome, I think the proper term should be "pages"(!) Posts are what we do in forums and on blogs. Pages are what we have in wikis, IMHO.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## belkinsa

Yes, pages should be used, not posts!

----------


## BlinkinCat

> Yes, pages should be used, not posts!


Although it is duplicating the phrasing, I don't think that replacing "posts" with "pages" would be detrimental.

That is, with the assumption that "NewDocs" could not be used within the box.

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> Although it is duplicating the phrasing, I don't think that replacing "posts" with "pages" would be detrimental.


Since the words "page" and "post" have different connotations, I don't think it would be duplicating as much as clarifying. 




> That is, with the assumption that "NewDocs" could not be used within the box.


I'm guessing knome was simply going for the best short descriptive phrase, since the box is fairly small. That's helpful for those unfamiliar with NewDocs, but a tad confusing for those who are.

----------


## BlinkinCat

> Since the words "page" and "post" have different connotations, I don't think it would be duplicating as much as clarifying. 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing knome was simply going for the best short descriptive phrase, since the box is fairly small. That's helpful for those unfamiliar with NewDocs, but a tad confusing for those who are.


What about going for broke?

To view the most popular pages,
NewDocs is an alphabetical
list of the most popular
pages in this wiki.


With links in one or two places.

or is this too long?

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> What about going for broke?
> 
> To view the most popular pages,
> NewDocs is an alphabetical
> list of the most popular
> pages in this wiki.
> 
> 
> With links in one or two places.
> ...


I reckon it depends on what fits in that little box.  :Smile:

----------


## slickymaster

[QUOTE=Buntu Bunny;12870012]Since the words "page" and "post" have different connotations, I don't think it would be duplicating as much as clarifying. 

+1. Even because the first reference is in bold and it has a tittle purpose.




> *Most popular pages
> *
> We have gathered an alphabetic list of the most popular pages in this wiki.


IMO we should go with this option and if I'll have your ok, I can go ahead and discuss it with him and then I'll change the page.

----------


## BlinkinCat

[QUOTE=slickymaster;12870060]


> Since the words "page" and "post" have different connotations, I don't think it would be duplicating as much as clarifying. 
> 
> +1. Even because the first reference is in bold and it has a tittle purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO we should go with this option and if I'll have your ok, I can go ahead and discuss it with him and then I'll change the page.


Sounds very good to me -  :Smile:

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> +1. Even because the first reference is in bold and it has a tittle purpose.
> 
> IMO we should go with this option and if I'll have your ok, I can go ahead and discuss it with him and then I'll change the page.


+1 from me.

----------


## slickymaster

I've made the change. See the screenshot below.
Attachment 248481

----------


## BlinkinCat

> +1 from me.


Even though it would be fine to have NewDocs shown in the box on the front page, eventually I think it would become irrelevant.
As more users eventually use the link and are presented with NewDocs, many will then bookmark it and use it regularly.

Therefore the selling of NewDocs to the community will then be completed!

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> I've made the change. See the screenshot below.
> Attachment 248481


Yes, that is much improved. Thanks Slickymaster!

----------


## BlinkinCat

> Yes, that is much improved. Thanks Slickymaster!


+1 from me!

----------


## tgalati4

It needs to be written as a Haiku.  But I suck at Haiku writing.

http://www.wikihow.com/Write-a-Haiku-Poem

5-7-5 syllable structure:





> *Most Popular Pages*
> 
> We present to you
> grouped by letter this Wiki--
> _NewDocs_ is its name.


Anyone who's installed
Firefox lately knows that you
get Haiku'd download.

----------


## belkinsa

Awesome Haiku! 

And stickymaster, thank you for changing it.  It's better now.   :Wink:

----------


## belkinsa

I'm pleased to say that we have #ubuntu-newdocs as our IRC channel.  Please feel free to join us and keep in mind it is a publicly logged channel.  Thank you.

----------


## slickymaster

> I'm pleased to say that we have #ubuntu-newdocs as our IRC channel.  Please feel free to join us and keep in mind it is a publicly logged channel.  Thank you.


Yes, there's just a few loose ends that we're waiting to tight up (we're still waiting on a request to be able to use ubottu and ubot5 bots on the channel). But it's up and running and everyone is welcome to join and improve NewDocs and thus improving the *buntu/Linux documentation.

----------


## belkinsa

Update: We have one bot that allows shortening of links and titling them named jenni.  But we are still waiting for the other bots.

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> It needs to be written as a Haiku.  But I suck at Haiku writing.
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Write-a-Haiku-Poem
> 
> 5-7-5 syllable structure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahem, shouldn't that be

Those who have installed
Firefox of late, should know
they get HaikuD

----------


## belkinsa

IRC Channel Update: We have the bots we need.

----------


## Bashing-om

Gotta say peeps, NewDocs' page looks great ! Might say "professional" .

Good work all !

keeps getting better

----------


## tgalati4

We need a new tag for documentation pages:  "Needs Haiku".

----------


## belkinsa

The Doc team won't be happy.   :Wink:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Today there was a new Link Page added to NewDocs.

Tech Drive-In

There were also another five Documentation Pages added.

1. Cobbler

2. Disk Performance

3. Find Page

4. How to Create a Network Share Via Samba Via CLI (Command-line interface / Linux Terminal) - Uncomplicated, Simple and Brief Way!

The fifth page was listed in two positions in The Pages Index.

5. Ubuntu Loco Teams List

5. Loco Teams List Ubuntu

There were also seven Alternative Listings included.

1. Apps Directory Ubuntu

2. Design Blog Ubuntu

3. Documentation Ubuntu

4. Hashes Ubuntu

5. Manpage Repository Ubuntu

6. Pastebin Ubuntu

7. Pre-installed Ubuntu

There were 17 Pages removed as they already have Parent Pages or were redundant.

The running total of Documentation Pages in the Alterations To NewDocs Page is now 925 Pages.

The number of Pages listed in the Helpful Links Page has been updated to 77.

Cheers -   :Very Happy:

----------


## Buntu Bunny

If you haven't visited NewDocs lately, you definitely need to check it out. There have been a number of brilliant changes and updates which make it easier to use than ever before. Even so, the ongoing task of keeping it up to date continues. Toward that end I am able to report:

One new page was added to the B page

Bento-fake-PAE
Seven pages were moved to ToBeReviewed: 

4 which had not been edited in over 18 months:

Beginners
Bit Torrent
Boot From USB / Page Discussion
Brasero
3 which were tagged because content cleanup is required:

Beginners / Guide / Terms
BIND9 Server How to
Bluetooth Setup
The current number of Documentation Pages is 919 plus a Page of 77 Links.

----------


## Elfy

I'd not bother with beginners - that is a dead project now.

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> I'd not bother with beginners - that is a dead project now.


Elfy, is that true of both of the beginners pages?

Beginners
Beginners / Guide / Terms
If so, I'll remove them because we don't need useless links lying around.

----------


## Elfy

> Elfy, is that true of both of the beginners pages?
> 
> Beginners
> Beginners / Guide / Terms
> If so, I'll remove them because we don't need useless links lying around.


Not sure where you are seeing the Beginners Guide to be honest - all I see is the glossary it links to. Though I see if you use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/Guide/Terms it redirects you.

The Beginners team is dead - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam

That doesn't however mean that _all_ of the Beginners Team wiki pages are  :Wink: 

Where are you seeing these links?

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> Not sure where you are seeing the Beginners Guide to be honest - all I see is the glossary it links to. Though I see if you use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/Guide/Terms it redirects you.
> 
> The Beginners team is dead - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
> 
> That doesn't however mean that _all_ of the Beginners Team wiki pages are 
> 
> Where are you seeing these links?


I moved those links to ToBeReviewed during my B page cleanup, prior to posting my update to the Wiki discussion thread.

----------


## Buntu Bunny

With the new year upon us, I wanted to make a year end note for 2013, regarding the overall popularity of NewDocs in the Community Help Wiki. In the past two months, NewDocs had gained 3% in overall PageHit stats: from 32% to 29%. For those of us who've worked on making NewDocs a useful resource to the Ubuntu community, that's encouraging news.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Today there was a new Link Page added to NewDocs.

Tux Tweaks

There were also another ten Documentation Pages added.

Mailman

Move Mountpoints How to

Network Admin

Parental Controls

Passwordless Guest Account

Sandbox Pages

Setting Up Conky

Software Handling

Stable Release Updates

The tenth page was posted in two positions in the NewDocs listings :

Ubuntu Certified Hardware

Certified Ubuntu Hardware

Desktop Certified Hardware was removed as it is now redundant.

The running total of Documentation Pages in the Alterations To NewDocs Page is now 928 Pages.

The number of Pages listed in the Helpful Links Page was updated to 78.

Cheers -  :Capital Razz: 

BlinkinCat.

----------


## Buntu Bunny

Today I tidied up the NewDocs C Page.

Two page links were moved to ToBeReviewed:

Calculator for not having been updated since 2009-10-08
cloud/FAQ because it addresses Ubuntu versions which are no longer supported.
Five pages were deleted because they were either duplicates or not help articles.

The current number of Documentation Pages is 921, plus a Page of 78 Links.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Today there were nine Documentation Pages added to NewDocs. 

Active Directory How to and Active Directory Winbind How to 

were located on the To Be Reviewed Page.

After some editing, they're once again eligible for the NewDocs project. 

Other Pages added were :

OBI

Shell Globbing

shellinabox

Teams

Trusty Upgrades / Kubuntu

Upgrades

The ninth page was posted in two positions in the NewDocs listings :

Packages Search Ubuntu

Ubuntu Packages Search

There was also an alternative listing :

Software Other

The running total of Documentation Pages in the Alterations To NewDocs Page is now 930 Pages.

The number of Pages listed in the Helpful Links Page remains on 78.

----------


## Buntu Bunny

Your NewDocs team has been hard at work to keep NewDocs up to date and user friendly. If you haven't checked it out recently, please do! There are a number of changes we think you'll like. But also, we would appreciate feedback, especially on how to keep it useful for user needs.

One idea we've considered is a way to somehow highlight key pages such as indexes or parent pages. Does this sound useful? Distracting? Perhaps someone has another idea regarding that, or something else.

NewDocs Users, what changes, if any, would you like to see for NewDocs?  What do you think would make NewDocs easier to use? Suggestions welcome!

----------


## belkinsa

Also, we are always looking for folks to join the team to help use bring you NewDocs and have them the way that you want them to be.

----------


## Buntu Bunny

Anyone up for a bit of Forums trivia fun? Ready? What happened one year ago today? 

NewDocs was born! Within the past year NewDocs has gone from a brilliant idea to a full blown resource and work tool for Ubuntu users. 

*Happy Birthday NewDocs!*
Now, probably of less interest but completely in line with keeping NewDocs user friendly and easy to use, I'd like to report an update to the D page. The purpose of the updates is to review each page, check the links, and check the target pages to make sure they are current and useful. 

7 entries were moved to To Be Reviewed. 

DansGuardian  (last edited 2011-08-27)DemystifyingUnityGraphicsHardwareRequirements (last edited 2011-05-06)DMZ host with SecurePass (last edited 2012-02-08)Dnsmasq (last edited 2011-12-15)DrivesAndPartitions (last edited 2011-05-19)DynamicMultiMonitor (last edited 2011-10-14)DigitalCameraHowTo (tagged "needs expansion")

_If you have expertise on any of these, please consider taking time to edit and update the page as needed. By doing so, you will make a tremendous contribution to the Ubuntu community._ Then let us know and we'll put it back in NewDocs.

2 new pages were added:

DynamicFirewalldhcp3-server 

1 was moved to our helpful link list:

Debugging Dpkg problems

6 were removed because they were no longer relevant, contained no information, or not help pages. 

That makes the current number of Documentation Pages 918, plus a Page of 79 Links.

----------


## Bashing-om

Happy Birthday !

For real ? 
My My how time flies when we are having fun - or otherwise engrossed in what we are doing - !

I does not seem that long, but then again it must be, as you say ^ Look how much has been done since the start of an idea !

all the work
all the effort
makes it all better

----------


## tgalati4

It is impressive how far it has matured in the past year.  Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary!

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> Happy Birthday !
> 
> Look how much has been done since the start of an idea !





> It is impressive how far it has matured in the past year.  Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary!


It's a tribute to the Ubuntu community, really. Of course, the idea started with one man who is too modest to have attention drawn to himself, but who nonetheless took the first steps and laid the foundation. Others have joined in, contributed, and built on that foundation. It's the spirit of Ubuntu at work.

----------


## Bashing-om

least a good deed go unpunished ?

----------


## Buntu Bunny

All we have to do is to look at the first post on this thread to see who it is.  :Wink:

----------


## belkinsa

Wow, it has been a year!

----------


## BlinkinCat

Documentation Top 20 Page Hits :

There were a number of small movers in the latest Top 20 Page Hits list.

The most significant were Using The Terminal which moved from Third place to Second place and UEFI which moved from Eighth place to Seventh place.

1.  Installation / From USB Stick

2.  Using The Terminal

3.  Grub2

4.  Java

5.  Lubuntu / Get Lubuntu

6.  Boot-Repair

7.  UEFI

8.  Apache My SQL PHP

9.  Root Sudo

10.  Windows Dual Boot

11.  Burning Iso How to

12.  Repositories / Ubuntu

13.  Ip tables How To

14.  Checking Your Ubuntu Version

15.  User Documentation

16.  Installing Software

17.  Installation

18.  Mount / USB

19.  Installation / Minimal CD

20.  Installation / System Requirements

----------


## BlinkinCat

Today there were 2 new Links added to the NewDocs Helpful Links Page.

Python Regular Expression Testing Tool

Regular Expressions Cheat Sheet

There were also 18 Documentation Pages added.

ADSL PPPoE

Aiptek Tablet

Audio

Automatically Mount Partitions

Auto Login

Create Boot Partition After Install

Encrypted Home

Encrypted Private Directory

English Translation

Evince

File Roller

Flash Player Standalone

Folder Encryption

LTS

Mod Mono

Mpich Cluster

Pulse Audio

Using UUID

The running total of Documentation Pages in the Alterations To NewDocs Page is now 936 Pages.

The number of Pages listed in the Helpful Links Page is now 81.

----------


## Buntu Bunny

Now here's an exciting bit of news for those of us who have been supporting NewDocs. It just reached the 1000 spot on Community Help Wiki pagehits. That puts it in the top 26% of all Community Help Wiki pages accessed. 

Here's a huge round of applause for everyone who helped spread the word! 

 :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:

----------


## belkinsa

W00t!  NewDocs users you all rock!  Keep it up!

In turn, as a team, we will keep on making NewDocs amazing!

But without your feedback, we can not.  You are all welcome to give feedback and even join the team!

----------


## slickymaster

> Now here's an exciting bit of news for those of us who have been supporting NewDocs. It just reached the 1000 spot on Community Help Wiki pagehits. That puts it in the top 26% of all Community Help Wiki pages accessed.<---snip--->


It's a good reason for all of those who regularly work on this project to feel proud, not only because these numbers ​​demonstrate the acceptance and the quality of the work that has been done as well as demonstrate the need for the existence of such a tool.




> <---snip--->
> But without your feedback, we can not.  You are all welcome to give feedback and even join the team!


Exactly. This, is a project by the community, for the community and being so we do need all hands on deck. Please help us improving it, either by joining the team or showing up at our IRC channel, #ubuntu-newdocs on irc.freenode.net, with your suggestions and opinions.
Like Helen Keller once said: 


> Alone we can do so little; together we can do so much.

----------


## belkinsa

Dear NewDocs Users:

With regards to our discussion on #ubuntu-newdocs on February 14th [1],
we are formally proposing to merge the NewDocs team to the umbrella
Ubuntu documentation team.

There are plenty advantages on this move, such as a more easy and
expedit information exchange between the NewDocs contributors and other
wiki people. Merging the teams will make this project more accessible
for new contributors looking for ways to help and hopefully help the
maintaining burden for both the NewDocs contributors and wiki admins.
Ultimately, we hope the merging will bring new contributors to both teams.

We will do our best to make the merge process a natural, and in many
ways, an expected one. Furthermore, we feel it is essential that
everybody who have contributed to NewDocs will continue their work
within the Ubuntu documentation team.

Also, along with this merge, we're proposing to rename the page in the
Community Help wiki to PopularPages, to be more discoverable and
meaningful. We will make sure the old page is redirected to the new one
when this change takes place.

Thank you.

[1] http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/02/14...cs.html#t01:27

----------


## slickymaster

The process leading to the merge of the NewDocs team to the umbrella Ubuntu documentation team is now in  motion.

It's intended to be a staged process and desirably without mishaps, beginning with the renaming of the wiki page name to PopularPages, and then gradually, deactivating the NewDocs Launchpad team and its mailing list.
Of course this means that all current contributors should join the Ubuntu Documentation Contributors team and the Ubuntu Documentation Project Team and its mailing list.

While this process is on, the team Launchpad page will be edit, alerting people to use the ubuntu-doc mailing list instead.
Also, #ubuntu-ops will be asked to forward #ubuntu-newdocs channel to the #ubuntu-doc channel.

I think that covers it all and trust that this next step, and growth, of the project will make us all work harder on it's purpose, which is to make it a even better learning medium and resource tool, versatile and fast.

----------


## ibjsb4

Will this thread continue to be a good information source?

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> Will this thread continue to be a good information source?


Yes, that's the plan. We're currently discussing renaming this thread to reflect the new wiki page name of Popular Pages.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

The address for NewDocs - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NewDocs

Is now that for PopularPages - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PopularPages

Edit: There are still a number of amendments to be made to PopularPages.

Cheers -  :Smile:

----------


## Bashing-om

OK,

I have made the switch(es). Not as much of a big deal as I had anticipated !

now
PopularPages
just gets better and better

----------


## BlinkinCat

> nowPopularPagesjust gets better and better


And with your continued support Bashing-om, it will -  :Smile:

----------


## Bashing-om

I use this great resource alla the time! My first when I go look'n .

I wish I could do more, too many cooks spoils the soup but, as I can - I do (not much !).

We
keep on keep'n on

----------


## Buntu Bunny

Firstly, many thanks to ibjsb4 and Bashing-om for their recent posts to this thread. The interest and feedback are encouraging because they confirm the usefulness of PopularPages (formerly NewDocs). In the midst of all the exciting changes, the work of the team continues, to make and keep PopularPages an up-to-date and easy to use resource. 

Several things are involved in that process, including adding new documentation pages, as well as being on the look out for outdated pages, those which have been tagged as needing attention, or those for 'buntu versions no longer supported. Toward that end, I can report recent updates to the E page, with nine documentation pages moved to ToBeReviewed This sandbox keeps the pages available for updating and improving, after which they are returned to PopularPages.

In need of updating:

ebox0Apache 
ebox_setup 
ebox_ubuntu10.04 
EnablingUseOfApacheHtaccessFiles 
Tagged pages:

EncryptedFilesystems 
EOLUpgrades
For versions no longer supported:

EeePC/Fixes
EnablingPAE
In addition, two subpages of EC2 were removed.

If any of the above is within your realm of expertise, please consider giving us a hand in updating them. 

That makes the current number of Documentation Pages 923, plus a page of 81 useful and interesting links.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Today there was a new Link added to the PopularPages Helpful Links Page.

TLP-Advanced Power Management

There were also 8 Documentation Pages added.

Astrology

Asus Zenbook UX302

Community Help Wiki

LTS Enablement Stack

Serial Console How to

Synergy How to

Switching To Ubuntu / From Linux / RedHat Enterprise Linux And Fedora

Ubuntu Studio Preparation

There were also 14 Sub-pages and 1 unused page removed.
As a result Games and Installation were left as Parent-pages.

The total of Documentation Pages in the PopularPages/Alterations Page is now 916 Pages.

The number of Pages listed in the Helpful Links Page is now 82.

Cheers - 						 :Capital Razz:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Today there were 2 new Links added to the PopularPages Helpful Links Page.

Perl and Python books for free downloads

Text Processing in Python

There were also 10 Documentation Pages added.

Apport

Download Ubuntu Desktop

Email Services

Enabling PAE

One Stop Page

Release end of life

Trusty Tahr / Beta 2 / Kubuntu

Trusty Upgrades

Ubuntu Flavors

Ubuntu Packaging Guide

There were also 7 Sub-pages and 1 outdated page removed.
As a result Debugging Procedures and Samba were left as Parent-pages.

After a recount the total of Documentation Pages in the Popular Pages / Alterations Page is now 911.

The number of Pages listed in the Helpful Links Page is now 84.

----------


## Buntu Bunny

It's been awhile since anyone has posted to the thread; have you all thought we've abandoned the whole thing? Not a chance! The PopularPages team continues to remain diligent to keep PopularPages up to date and easy to use. I just wanted to report updates to the F page. A total of ten pages were moved to ToBeReviewed because they either 1)not been edited in the past 18 months or 2) were no longer supported. That makes the current number of Documentation Pages as at 2014/04/27 is 901 with a Page of 84 Links.

----------


## Bashing-om

Popular Pages !

Still my number one source !
why ?
because it works

----------


## slickymaster

> It's been awhile since anyone has posted to the thread; have you all thought we've abandoned the whole thing? Not a chance! The PopularPages team continues to remain diligent to keep PopularPages up to date and easy to use. I just wanted to report updates to the F page. A total of ten pages were moved to ToBeReviewed because they either 1)not been edited in the past 18 months or 2) were no longer supported. That makes the current number of Documentation Pages as at 2014/04/27 is 901 with a Page of 84 Links.


Thanks for the splendid work you've done with the F page, Buntu Bunny. As always you've been tireless on your perpetual dedication to keep PopularPages up to date and easy to use.

----------


## ibjsb4

Its been a while  :Smile:   Hows the project going?

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> Its been a while   Hows the project going?


Well, it's not at the moment. BlinkinCat has not been around for awhile and he was the true motivating force behind the project. I know he kept me enthusiastic and have wanted to hang in there, but things changed quite a bit when the NewDocs /PopularPages team was absorbed into the Ubuntu Doc team. I think it was necessary to be part of the bigger picture, but we lost our smaller circle of camaraderie, feedback, and checks and balances. The workflow process seemed to become more cumbersome. That's not a criticism on my part, it's just the way things are; the way life is. But, thank you for noticing and asking! Hopefully the project will be picked up again soon.

----------


## ibjsb4

This whole take over thing has hurt the project and prompted BlinkinCat to leave the forums.  How sad.

----------


## Buntu Bunny

I'm not sure if that's why he left or not. There were a lot of changes and it didn't seem like the team flowed into them very well. It's definitely a worthy project, but for me it worked better the old way.

----------


## ibjsb4

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Elfy

so what happened with it?

----------


## Buntu Bunny

> so what happened with it?


As in what happened to the project itself? Or to the team? 

PopularPages is still there, of course, but I have no idea how it's being maintained or by whom. I'm on the ubuntu-doc mailing list but PopularPages isn't mentioned any more; I think I was the last one to post anything about it.

Of the original NewDocs team, I can only give my own perspective. The original intent was to keep the pages current and relevant for Ubuntu users. That meant adding new content as it became available and removing (sandboxing) outdated pages. We had a small informal team of three which fell into a natural workflow: BlinkinCat on new content, I checked the pages for outdated or tagged content, and Slickymaster maintained the page of links and acted as technical advisor. Because we continually updated this thread, we got a lot of good ideas and support from the Forum community. 

The small team, itself, communicated through Forum PMs. This became cumbersome so we formed a more official team on Launchpad, to use an email list. We added a new member and of course there were lots of new ideas: we became a subteam of the Ubuntu Doc team and it was suggested that NewDocs team (PopularPages by then) communication switch to IRC. 

I think that's where things became a little shaky. I can't speak for the others, but for myself, the chat times weren't good and I couldn't make it. I started to feel out of the loop. Yes, I could have gone back through the IRC logs, but sheesh, have you ever tried to read through one of those things and pick out the important and relevant information? There was some frustration about the changes expressed through private PMs, but the flow of change had already swept through.

I confess I miss being a part of that original small team. I loved getting to know a few others from different continents and working together toward a common goal. Communication was awkward by most team standards, but the camaraderie kept us all enthusiastic. I especially liked making a contribution to Ubuntu. My technical expertise on Linux is quite limited, so I can't contribute that way, but I could do the simple job of checking pages. It was a way to give back to the community that enabled me to escape Windows. Sadly the evolution of the team didn't work with my otherwise busy life. 

Elfy, that's probably way more answer than you were looking for, LOL. It may or may not match the perceptions of others. It's just my personal experience.

----------


## Elfy

> Elfy, that's probably way more answer than you were looking for, LOL.


Not at all, it was exactly what I was looking for - thanks  :Smile: 

All I would say is that - docs people might well want to do things on IRC - but if a group of people, want to do things on the wiki - like this - then there is nothing that they can do to force the issue.

In addition - it's a wiki, so no-one should ever feel constrained by someone else outside expecting a group of people to adhere to anything that they want.

And finally - this is a community page - do what you want  :Smile:

----------


## slickymaster

It's true that the project hasn't been very active for the last months, but that doesn't mean that it's meant for oblivion. The fact that the absorption of the project by the Ubuntu Doc team has occurred closely to the end of the T cycle didn't help at all, and as a consequence it got somewhat postponed.

On the other hand there's already some work done behind the spotlight that is meant not only to improve the Popular Pages project in particular but also the all community documentation at large. The idea is to preform a major clean up on the existing links, removing duplicate and inappropriate links.

You can take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/slickymaster/LinksMergeSandbox to see what has been done so far.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

After 6 month's absence I have happily returned to the Forums. I plan to gradually resume contributing to the PopularPages Wiki. To this end my
first task will to be include in PopularPages some or all of the Pages listed below. If there are any pages that you disagree with, Post quoting the
List number and why you think that Page should not be included. At this stage I plan to amend PopularPages in a week's time.

1. DRBL * Possible Link.

2. ARM

3. Classroom

4. Hour

5. Icons

6. Indicators

7. Japanese Input

8. Messaging Menu

9. mkusb

10 Sound * To replace current Page.

11. Switching To Ubuntu * Parent Page.

12. System Components

13. Ubuntu GNOME

14. Valve

Cheers and best wishes,
BlinkinCat -  :Razz:

----------


## Elfy

Not sure why you'd include Classroom. If you're picking things up from visited stats - I'd not bother with that - it's linked to from the classroom wikis and from IRC channels hence inflated page visits.

----------


## BlinkinCat

> Not sure why you'd include Classroom. If you're picking things up from visited stats - I'd not bother with that - it's linked to from the classroom wikis and from IRC channels hence inflated page visits.


I believe I probably picked it up from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecentChanges. I certainly don't claim all of my potential choices should be included. By
leaving the selection open to all will help me refine the selections. Thanks for your input Elfy, I will leave the Page out.

Regards,
BlinkinCat.

----------


## slickymaster

> Not sure why you'd include Classroom. If you're picking things up from visited stats - I'd not bother with that - it's linked to from the classroom wikis and from IRC channels hence inflated page visits.


That's a good point and I think you're right. I have to confess that it never crossed my mind.

----------


## tgalati4

Welcome back.  I still use the PopularPages daily.  That is why I have it in my signature as well.  

Since these forums are now 10 years old, I would expect changes in the Ubuntu ecosystem and that includes the documentation.  I'm happy to see that the Blinking Cat is back.

----------


## BlinkinCat

> Welcome back.  I still use the PopularPages daily.  That is why I have it in my signature as well.  
> 
> Since these forums are now 10 years old, I would expect changes in the Ubuntu ecosystem and that includes the documentation.  I'm happy to see that the Blinking Cat is back.


Thanks tgalati4, I'm glad to be back - I don't have the technical prowess of many, but I enjoy contributing as much as I can !

----------


## BlinkinCat

Oops,

One page that won't be going in is System Components as it is actually a Sub-page in Indicators which will be a Parent-page.

Regards -  :Wink:

----------


## sammiev

> Welcome back.  I still use the PopularPages daily.  That is why I have it in my signature as well.  
> 
> Since these forums are now 10 years old, I would expect changes in the Ubuntu ecosystem and that includes the documentation.  I'm happy to see that the Blinking Cat is back.


+1 and it's in my signature as well. It has helped me out time and time again.

Again, glad to see you back Blinking Cat!

----------


## BlinkinCat

> +1 and it's in my signature as well. It has helped me out time and time again.
> 
> Again, glad to see you back Blinking Cat!


Thanks sammiev, it is very encouraging to see those who are helping out by having PopularPages in their signatures. Hopefully as time rolls on it will continue to evolve and improve !

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Today there was 1 new Link added to the PopularPages Helpful Links Page.

DRBL

There were also 11 Documentation Pages added.

ARM

Hour

Icons

Indicators

Japanese Input

Messaging Menu

mkusb

Sound

Switching To Ubuntu

Ubuntu GNOME

Valve

There were also 12 Sub-pages and 1 outdated Page removed.
As a result Internet And Networking and Switching To Ubuntu remained as Parent-pages.

The total of Documentation Pages in the PopularPages/Alterations Page is now 899.

The number of Pages listed in the Helpful Links Page is now 85.

Regards -  :Razz:

----------


## Bashing-om

@ BlinkinCat ; Hey !

I am not doing a thing to support your effort, but I sure do use it.

Appreciate the fact that you are taking care to insure we can find it when we need it !

thanks heaps !

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

After looking over yesterday's inclusions in PopularPages I noticed that there were a number of obvious omissions. They are shown here with several other possible additions. If there are any that you disagree with let me know. I am presently planning to amend the Wiki in 7 days time. 

1. FAQ - Alternative Page.

2. Filesystem Troubleshooting

3. Flavours

4. Kubuntu 14.04 LTS

5. LoCo Teams Parent-page to replace presently installed Sub-Page.

6. Xubuntu 14.04 LTS

Cheers -  :Razz:

----------


## sammiev

> @ BlinkinCat ; Hey !
> 
> I am not doing a thing to support your effort, but I sure do use it.
> 
> Appreciate the fact that you are taking care to insure we can find it when we need it !
> 
> thanks heaps !


+1

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

I wish to advise that my desire to maintain the Wiki will at times fall short of an ideal result. Therefore I am always happy to admit any mistakes and encourage input from others. In an effort to allow the total of Documentation Pages in PopularPages to reflect a more realistic figure, 17 Sub-pages have been removed. As a result the Pages listed below remain as Parent-Pages.

HD Home Run

Lubuntu

Mount

Pay

Portable Devices

Postfix

Power Management

Precise Upgrades

Repositories

6 obsolete Pages were also removed.

The total number of Documentation Pages in the PopularPages/Alterations Page is now 876.

Cheers -   :Razz:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Today there was 1 Alternative Page added to PopularPages.

FAQs

There were also a further 6 Pages added.

Filesystem Troubleshooting

Flavours

Kubuntu 14.04 LTS

LoCo Teams

Utopic Upgrades

Xubuntu 14.04 LTS

1 Sub-Page was removed leaving LoCo Teams as a Parent-Page.

The total of Documentation Pages in the PopularPages/Alterations Page is now 882.

The number of Pages listed in the Helpful Links Page remains at 85.

Cheers -  :Razz:

----------


## sammiev

@ BlinkinCat, you have been very busy to say the least.  :Popcorn: 

Thank You from a little folk like me who uses your pages.

----------


## BlinkinCat

> @ BlinkinCat, you have been very busy to say the least. 
> 
> Thank You from a little folk like me who uses your pages.


Hi all,

I would like to thank sammiev for his words of encouragement. He along with numerous others has kindly included a link to PopularPages in his signature, a gesture which is very much appreciated.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Listed below are 10 Pages which may be inserted in PopularPages. Let me know if there are any that should not be included for some reason.
At this stage I plan to amend the Wiki in 7 days time.

1. Core

2. Get Involved

3. goamz

4. Image Based Upgrades

5. isc-dhcp-server

6. Kylin 14.10

7. Postfix Dovecot SASL

8. Ubuntu Development

9. Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn)

10. Win32 Disk Imager

Cheers -  :Razz:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

As I suggested last week, there were up to 10 pages that I intended adding to PopularPages. I have now included the following Pages. 

Core

Get Involved

goamz

Image Based Upgrades

isc-dhcp-server

Kylin 14.10

Postfix Dovecot SASL

Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn)

Ubuntu Development

Win32 Disk Imager

There were also 4 obsolete Pages that have been removed.

The total of Documentation Pages in the PopularPages/Alterations Page is now 888.

The number of Pages listed in the Helpful Links Page remains on 85.

Cheers -  :Razz:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Rather than repeating the prospective Page names on adjoining posts, I am trying out an alternative approach.  

Prior to adding Pages to PopularPages, they are presently stored on the PopularPages / Bank Page. 

If any of these Pages should not be included then post on this thread, quoting the Page by Name or Number. At this stage I plan to amend the Wiki in seven days time.

If this new method has faults, let me know. 

Cheers -  :Smile:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Today there was 1 Alternative Page added to PopularPages.

Kylin 14.04.1 LTS

There were also a further 9 Regular Pages added.

KVM - Using Huge Pages

Light DM

Security and Privacy Settings

Steam Server

Ubuntu

Ubuntu Hams

Ubuntu Kylin 14.04.1 LTS

Ubuntu Kylin 14.10

X

The total number of Documentation Pages within PopularPages is now 897.

The number of Links listed in the Helpful Links Page remains on 85.

Regards -  :Razz:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

The current new group of prospective Pages for PopularPages is presently stored on the PopularPages / Bank Page. 
If any of these Pages should not be included in the Wiki then post on this thread, quoting the Page by Name or Number.
At this stage I plan to amend the Wiki in seven days time.

Regards -  :Smile:

----------


## Bashing-om

BlinkinCat; Wow;

Your "Popular Pages" continue to blow me away. Your time, effort and research shows; I no longer have any need of any internal links I used to maintain on my system .

Not only is "popular Pages" current as to what is, now too it is "what will be" . These pointers "what will be" are great, thanks !

I can not say in words how much I appreciate this great resource.

good work, well done

----------


## BlinkinCat

> BlinkinCat; Wow;
> 
> Your "Popular Pages" continue to blow me away. Your time, effort and research shows; I no longer have any need of any internal links I used to maintain on my system .
> 
> Not only is "popular Pages" current as to what is, now too it is "what will be" . These pointers "what will be" are great, thanks !
> 
> I can not say in words how much I appreciate this great resource.good work, well done


As always Bashing-om, your kind words are very much appreciated. Thank you -  :Razz:

----------


## tgalati4

Top 20 Page Hits up to 26 November 2014:

4250557 Installation/FromUSBStick
2900650 UsingTheTerminal
2496247 Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
2370291 Grub2
2358655 Java
2269506 Boot-Repair
1758335 ApacheMySQLPHP
1741375 UEFI
1623532 RootSudo
1609226 WindowsDualBoot
1496041 BurningIsoHowto
1433497 CheckingYourUbuntuVersion
1399821 IptablesHowTo
1399330 Repositories/Ubuntu
1126261 AptGet/Howto
1107841 Installation
1099013 InstallingSoftware
1096685 Installation/SystemRequirements
1077843 Installation/MinimalCD
1043139 Mount/USB

Generated from this link:  (warning: it takes a while to generate)

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PageHits

PopularPages is moving up the ranks.  It is currently at 1156:

 11990 PopularPages

As was the case in February 2014 when I generated this list last, installation, dual-boot, and installing software seem to be the top areas of interest for these support pages.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi tgalati4 and thanks. That is a reminder to me to update the Top 20 Pages on PopularPages. I am embarrassed to say that is has been some time since I have updated the Page. (Listed at the top of the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/A Page.) I will get to it later today.

Regards -  :Smile:

----------


## sammiev

> BlinkinCat; Wow;
> 
> Your "Popular Pages" continue to blow me away. Your time, effort and research shows; I no longer have any need of any internal links I used to maintain on my system .
> 
> Not only is "popular Pages" current as to what is, now too it is "what will be" . These pointers "what will be" are great, thanks !
> 
> I can not say in words how much I appreciate this great resource.
> 
> good work, well done


+1 could not have been said better!

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Today there was 1 Alternative Page added to PopularPages.

Server Guide 14.04

There were also a further 10 Regular Pages added.

Ares Commander

bitcoin

Chromium / Getting - Flash

Power PC

Start Ubuntu

System Components

Systemd For Startup Users

Translations

Ubuntu 14.04 Server Guide

Unity 8 in LXC

Two obsolete Pages were removed.

The total number of Documentation Pages within PopularPages is now 905.

The number of Links listed in the Helpful Links Page remains on 85.

Regards -  :Smile:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

The current group of 9 prospective Pages for PopularPages is presently stored on the PopularPages / Bank Page. 
If any of these Pages should not be included in the Wiki then post on this thread, quoting the Page by Name or Number.
At this stage I plan to amend the Wiki in seven days time.

Regards -  :Smile:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Today there were 9 Pages added to PopularPages.

Account Privileges

Boot Charting

Firefox

Pay / PayUI

Q Joy Pad

Ubuntu Magazine

Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter

sssd

systemd

The total number of Documentation Pages within PopularPages is now 914.

The number of Links listed in the Helpful Links Page remains on 85.

I wish to advise that due to C.V.I. in my legs that my time seated in front of my desk-top is now restricted by more than 90 %. I will endeavour to update PopularPages in the same way but time will tell if I can continue to do this.

Regards -  :Smile:

----------


## Bashing-om

BlinkinCat; Good deal ;

Especially glad to see systemd on the list.

We will surely have to bone up on it !


the times they are achang'n
BlinkinCat remains the same

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

The current group of 11 prospective Pages for PopularPages is presently stored on the PopularPages / Bank Page. 
If any of these Pages should not be included in the Wiki then post on this thread, quoting the Page by Name or Number.
At this stage I plan to amend the Wiki in seven days time.

Regards -  :Smile:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Today there were 11 Pages added to PopularPages.

About This Device

Azure

Boot Camp

Debugging System Crash

Dell BIOS

Drive Imaging

Remmina

System Settings

Ubuntu Make

Unsigned Gpg Key

ZFS

The total number of Documentation Pages within PopularPages is now 925.

The number of Links listed in the Helpful Links Page remains on 85.

Regards -  :Smile:

----------


## PaulW2U

Why does the 'Membership' entry point to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Forums/Membership.

Surely it should point to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Thank you kindly @PaulW2U for pointing out my error - it has now been corrected.

The first address you quoted ( Forums/Membership ) is listed as originally under "F".

Regards -  :Smile:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

The current group of 10 prospective Pages for PopularPages is presently stored on the PopularPages / Bank Page. 
If any of these Pages should not be included in the Wiki then post on this thread, quoting the Page by Name or Number.
At this stage I plan to amend the Wiki in seven days time.

Regards -  :Smile:

----------


## Bashing-om

BlinkinCat; Hello ...

Long time no speak with you .

I thought there was an inclusion  (EOL upgrade) in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PopularPages, and as per your norm - you caught it.

What can I say, you do good work !

------------------------
Aside and off topic ... happy to see your old avatar returned ! That cat puts me in mind of our operating system. This 'buntu install has been around for a while; beat up, hammered and misused .... still standing !

when you want to know
who ya go'n to call

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Today there were 10 Pages added to PopularPages.

BIOS and Ubuntu

Boot Options / before--after

EOL Upgrades

Go

Graphics Applications

Minicom

ppc 64el

Reliable Raid

Transmission How To

Unity 8 Desktop

The total number of Documentation Pages within PopularPages is now 935.

The number of Links listed in the Helpful Links Page remains on 85.

Regards -  :Smile:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

The current group of 11 prospective Pages for PopularPages is presently stored on the PopularPages / Bank Page. 
If any of these Pages should not be included in the Wiki then post on this thread, quoting the Page by Name or Number.
At this stage I plan to amend the Wiki in seven days time.

Regards -  :Smile:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Today there were 11 Pages added to PopularPages.

Alps Touchpad

Bluetooth

Cube

FVWM

Live CD Internet Kiosk

Planet Ubuntu

Repositories / List

Smuxi

Ubiquity

Vivid Upgrades

xrdp

3 Obsolete Pages were removed.

The total number of Documentation Pages within PopularPages is now 943.

The number of Links listed in the Helpful Links Page remains on 85.

Regards -  :Smile:

----------


## slickymaster

> Hi all,
> 
> Today there were 11 Pages added to PopularPages.
> 
> Alps Touchpad
> 
> Bluetooth
> 
> Cube
> ...


Thanks BlinkinCat, for keeping such a great asset continuously up to date for our (the community) benefit.

----------


## BlinkinCat

> Thanks BlinkinCat, for keeping such a great asset continuously up to date for our (the community) benefit.


I very much appreciate your kind words slickymaster - I'm afraid that due to personal circumstances that at this stage I am not able to continue with the great work previously done by Buntu Bunny although I do remove obsolete pages when I come across them -  :Smile:

----------


## sammiev

Thanks BlinkinCat, your hard work is appreciated by many.  :Very Happy:

----------


## BlinkinCat

> Thanks BlinkinCat, your hard work is appreciated by many.


Thanks sammiev, your kind thoughts are greatly appreciated -  :Very Happy:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

The current group of 6 prospective Pages for PopularPages is presently stored on the PopularPages / Bank Page. 
If any of these Pages should not be included in the Wiki then post on this thread, quoting the Page by Name or Number.
At this stage I plan to amend the Wiki in seven days time.

Regards -  :Smile:

----------


## Bashing-om

BlinkinCat; Hey hey !

You do good work.

keep blowing me away

----------


## Elfy

dev code names gets a boost every cycle - rather pointless - popular does not equal useful  :Smile: 

loco hosting - should perhaps see where those page pings are coming from ?

----------


## BlinkinCat

> BlinkinCat; Hey hey !
> 
> You do good work.keep blowing me away


Thanks for your kind words Bashing-om -  :Smile: 




> dev code names gets a boost every cycle - rather pointless - popular does not equal useful 
> 
> loco hosting - should perhaps see where those page pings are coming from ?


Thank you for your input Elfy - I will take note of your response.

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Today there were 6 Pages and 1 Sub-Page added to PopularPages.

ARM / Raspberry Pi

gThumb

Installation / UEFI-and-BIOS

Partition Imaging

PostBooks How To

Power

The total number of Documentation Pages within PopularPages is now 949.

The number of Links listed in the Helpful Links Page remains on 85.

Regards -  :Smile:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

The current group of 10 prospective Pages for PopularPages is presently stored on the PopularPages / Bank Page. 
If any of these Pages should not be included in the Wiki then post on this thread, quoting the Page by Name or Number.
At this stage I plan to amend the Wiki in seven days time.

Regards -  :Smile:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Today there were 10 Pages added to PopularPages.

ArmCrossCompiling

Bit Torrent

Building Software Receipts

DebuggerTalk

Fluxbox

Hardware Support Components Scanners Hp

Irc Server

Mustang

Python

Ubuntu LTSP / Flow Control

The total number of Documentation Pages within PopularPages is now 959.

The number of Links listed in the Helpful Links Page remains on 85.

Regards -  :Smile:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

There are 5 prospective Pages and 1 Alternative Page for PopularPages presently stored on the PopularPages / Bank Page. A possible new Link is also included. 
If any of these Pages should not be included in the Wiki then post on this thread, quoting the Page by Name or Number.
At this stage I plan to amend the Wiki in seven days time.

Regards -  :Smile:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Today there were 5 Pages and 1 alternative Page added to PopularPages.

About the Ubuntu project

Audio / i915

Avengers

Roundcube

Touch / Avengers

Touch / Channels

The total number of Documentation Pages within PopularPages is now 964.

1 new Blog was also added to the Links Page.

LXer

After a recount, the number of Links listed in the Helpful Links Page is now 82.

Regards -  :Smile:

----------


## BlinkinCat

Hi all,

Some of you may have noticed that I am in the process of setting up a blog (see Cafe for information)

I will be continuing to update the wiki as best as I can - I find it helpful to have external interests...

My attention to the wiki has been limited - the attention to detail provided previously by Buntu bunny has been basically ignored by me.

If anyone wishes to take up this work, all contributions will be appreciated.

Cheers -  :Razz:

----------

